# Tipps zum Aalangeln



## Rheinspezie (26. Februar 2021)

Was meit ihr denn , wann es realistische Chancen gibt auf Aal ... bei welcher Wassertemperatur in welchen Tiefe?

Hat es einen einfluss darauf, wie viele Tage am stück diese Temp. erreicht wird?

Verwendet Ihr im Frühjahr gleiche Köder auch von der Größe her oder eher kleiner bspw?

R.s.


----------



## Aalzheimer (26. Februar 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Was meit ihr denn , wann es realistische Chancen gibt auf Aal ... bei welcher Wassertemperatur in welchen Tiefe?
> 
> Hat es einen einfluss darauf, wie viele Tage am stück diese Temp. erreicht wird?
> 
> ...


Also berechtigte Hoffnung mache ich mir ab 8 Grad. Erfahrungsgemäß geht es ab 10 Grad richtig los. Da kommen die Schlängler in Wallungen.
Ich hatte vor ein paar Jahren mal im März auch einen bei 4,5 Grad. Aber das sind wirklich absolute Zufallsfänge. Von einer Bissfrequenz kann man aktuell nicht reden. Da würden jetzt auch 2-3 Grad mehr nichts daran ändern. Das ist sicherlich aber keine generelle Beschreibung, sondern stark Gewässerabhängig, In einem See wird sich das ufernahe Flachwasser zuerst erwärmen, da würde ich es auch auf Frühjahrsaale versuchen. Im Fluss ist das Wasser in Bewegung. Auch im Kanal wird das Wasser durch die Schifffahrt regelmäßig umgewälzt. Meine Randmessung mit Temperatursonde ergab gestern den identische Wert, wie die Meßstelle des MLK in Bramsche bei Pegel-Online.  Und die werden sicherlich nicht einfach an der Oberfläche den Meßsensor haben. 

Generell sagt man, dass man im Flachen mit kleinen Ködern anfangen soll. Je nach Gewässer einfach unterschiedliche Tiefen antesten.  Man muss einfach probieren. Meine ersten Aale letztes Jahr hatte ich auf ganze Tauwürmer, mit der längsten Stellfischrute die ich den Abend im Einsatz hatte. Der Biss gestern kam sogar auf 2 Tauwürmer (Hatte noch einen großen nachgeschoben, weil der erste zu mickrig war). Allerdings fische ich im Frühjahr auch sehr gerne und erfolgreich einfache Regenwürmer als kleineren Happen. 

Sicher ist allerdings, dass die Bisse in den ersten Wochen meistens noch sehr vorsichtig sind, und man den Aalen mehr Zeit geben muss als man es ein paar Wochen später tut.


----------



## jkc (26. Februar 2021)

Moin, ich selber angel inzwischen kaum noch selbst auf Aal, aber die letzten Jahre habe ich im Zuge meiner Karpfenangelei festgestellt, dass die Schlängler deutlich eher aus ihren Löchern kommen als ich es erwartet hätte. Ich habe inzwischen mehrfach Aale gesehen, noch bevor die Karpfen nennenswert aktiv wurden. Inzwischen vermute ich, dass es mit viel Erfahrung möglich wäre zumindest den ein oder anderen Fisch schon vor dem klassischen Saisonstart Anfang April zu fangen. Die von Aalzheimer genannten Temperaturen decken sich etwa mit meinen Beobachtungen.

Grüße JK


----------



## Chief Brolly (26. Februar 2021)

Egal, ob in Fluß, Weiher oder See erwärmen sich die flachen Gewässerabschnitte am schnellsten, kühlen in der Nacht aber bei unter Null ebenso schnell wieder ab!

So beschränkt sich die "beste" Zeit auf einen Aalfang der späte Vormittag bis zum späten Nachmittag. Dann würde ich an überhängenden Büschen, tot- bzw. Schwemmholzansammlungen, Ufer-Steinbefestigungen und Schattenbereiche auf Aal angeln.

Meinen ersten, frühesten Aale fing ich ich den vergangenen Jahren erst Ende März, Anfang April. Allerdings sollten dann die Nacht- und Wassertemperaturen dauerhaft zweistellig sein bzw. bleiben!

Torsten: Der von mir gezeigte Vorschriftenauszug hat nichts mit dem Verein zu tun, sondern ist aus der Verbandskarte....

Schätze, meine ersten Aale fange ich dieses Jahr erst Anfang Mai,  Würmer und Köfis habe ich jedenfalls genug!


----------



## kridkram (26. Februar 2021)

Ich hab auch erst Anfang April meinen frühesten Aal gefangen. Fische da eigentlich auch nur bei Tage, meist mach ich nach dem Mittag los. Sitze gern in der Dreckecke unserer Vorsperre. Durch die vorherrschende Westluft, sammelt sich dort das Treibgut und es wird flach. 
Als Köder hab ich an einer Rute auf einem 6er Wurmhaken immer paar Maden, für mich der Universalköder im Frühling. Da geht auch mal ne Schleie oder Karpfen drauf. Oft hab ich da Hammer Aalbisse, die legen einen Run hin wie ein Karpfen. 
An der zweiten Rute hab ich kleine Würmer, aus meinem Kompost oder dem Lindenlaub der vergangenen Jahre, auch nehme ich die blassen Regenwürmer oder Blaukuppen, die fangen auch. Allerdings wechsle ich die öfter aus, machen schneller Schlapp. Tauwurm kommt, wenn überhaupt, nur in Stücken drauf.
Ich fische im Frühjahr am liebsten mit kleinen Happen, gibt nicht soviel Fehlbisse. Sind allerdings auch öfter kleine dabei, hängen aber meist vorn und können daher problemlos befreit werden.
Fische nur bis es dunkel ist, danach kühlt es noch zu sehr ab.
Wenn die Weissfische laichen und ich dazu komme, fische ich nur knapp davor, meist bloß 50 cm vom Ufer. Hab da schon Sternstunden erlebt, wenn die Aale im Fressrausch sind!


----------



## Chief Brolly (26. Februar 2021)

Ein Tip, wenn mit Made (auf Aal) geangelt werden soll: Zur Aromatisierung gibt man welche in einen Behälter mit geriebenen oder einigen kleinen Stückchen Käse (Sorte egal).
So sollen die echt viel besser fangen!

Eine Frage habe ich: Wenn man einen Weißfisch voller Laich im Bauch fängt und dann tötet,  wie ködert man die Laichstränge am besten zum Grundangeln an, hat das schon mal jemand gemacht?
Dazu braucht man bestimmt ne Ködernadel!

Sollte eigentlich ein Top-Aalköder sein...


----------



## Rheinspezie (26. Februar 2021)

Maden hmmm...

Welches Material nehmt Ihr für das Madenbündel, wenn es auch Brassen ,Schleien und Satzkarpfen gibt -

irgendwann gibt es bei zu grobem Gerät ja nur noch Fehlbisse - wieviele Maden sind denn gut fängig - Haken satt voll?

R.S.


----------



## hanzz (26. Februar 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Maden hmmm...
> 
> Welches Material nehmt Ihr für das Madenbündel, wenn es auch Brassen ,Schleien und Satzkarpfen gibt -
> 
> ...


Kann von meinem Kumpel berichten 
Der fängt im April Aale mit 12-15, manchmal 20 Maden am 8er Wurmhaken. Einfach vollgemacht.


----------



## Aalzheimer (26. Februar 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Kann von meinem Kumpel berichten
> Der fängt im April Aale mit 12-15, manchmal 20 Maden am 8er Wurmhaken. Einfach vollgemacht.


Korrekt. Ich Fische kleine dünndrähtige Karpfenhaken im Größe 10 und Köder an was drauf passt


----------



## kridkram (26. Februar 2021)

Ist auch ne Frage wie groß die Maden sind, so 6-8 mach ich drauf. 
Ich binde die Haken mit ner 30er mono, reicht vollkommen aus.
Vor 40 Jahren, als ich jung und experimentierfreudig war, hab ich auch mit Laich probiert. Am besten ging es mit einem Stück Strumpfhose, etwas Laich drauf und dann die 4 Ecken auf den Haken.


----------



## kridkram (26. Februar 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Fische kleine dünndrähtige Karpfenhaken


Jeder hat so seine Vorstellung, ich nehme mittlerweile dafür nur noch Wurmhaken mit gerader Spitze. Meine Erfahrung ist, das ich da die wenigsten Fehlbisse habe.
Hab da vor ca 20 Jahren mal Buch geführt darüber, gerade oder eingezogene Spitze, sowie Größe der Haken.


----------



## hanzz (26. Februar 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Kann von meinem Kumpel berichten
> Der fängt im April Aale mit 12-15, manchmal 20 Maden am 8er Wurmhaken. Einfach vollgemacht.


Ach ja noch was. 
Der Kollege fischt ufernah an der Steinpackung am Kanal und mischt Feeder Futter mit Erde vom Ufer und ordentlich Zuckmückenlarven oder auch mal Mehlwürmer. Die werden richtig zerquetscht im Futter. Das verteilt er um seine Stellen.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (27. Februar 2021)

Ende März und dann April sollte man immer wieder probieren um den ersten run zu erwischen... Ist man erfolgreich sollte man öfters gehen... Auf jeden Fall immer wieder antesten, so ist mein Plan auf Aal...
Mit den Wassertemperaturen habe ich mich selber nicht wirklich auseinandergesetzt und auch nicht gemessen.... Bin erst selber im dritten oder vierten Jahr auf Aal  aber auch nicht voll dabei meine Erfahrung zu sammeln, noch drei oder vier Jahre dann weis ich etwa wie der Hase läuft... Man muss halt dran bleiben und eigene Erfahrung sammeln...

Für mein Trip nächste Woche bin ich zuversichtlich, gerade mit Kumpel telefoniert und er konnte bis Mitternacht vier schöne Zettis erwischen trotz den starken Strömungen noch in den Buhnenfeldern und den unzugänglichen Stellen... Pegel fällt und WT steigt, da bin ich guter Hoffnung euch paar Bilder hier zu posten... Bin richtig heiß und kann kaum den ersten Einschlag abwarten...Wichtig ist schon dass die da sind und auch wollen, man bin ich heiß ...


----------



## Rheinspezie (27. Februar 2021)

Würde mal Jemand einen "perfekten" Madenhaken auf Aal ( und Beifang ) hier als Bild posten?

Ich finde das Thema Maden auf Aal hochinteressant , weil ich an einem kanalähnlichen Stück See angel, wo es neben 

( sehr vorsichtigen ) Aalen , meist 40-60cm. im Schnitt auch reichlich Schleie und ( kleinere ) Karpfen gibt.

Ich vermute, die zahlreichen Fehlbisse im März/April sind wegen meinem zu groben Gerät - stecken gute Schleien dahinter oder sogar gute Aale ?

Ich habe nur die Sorge, dass ich mir durch Anfüttern nachts mit Maden die Brassen an den Platz hole?!

R.S.


----------



## Aalzheimer (27. Februar 2021)

Weiterleitungshinweis


----------



## Aalzheimer (27. Februar 2021)

Die habe ich in Gr..8 oder 10 Jahrelang gefischt. Sind leider bei uns so nicht mehr zu bekommen. Seitdem habe ich dunndrähtige Haken mit Ösen von Gamakatsu zum selber binden.


----------



## hanzz (27. Februar 2021)

Die nehme ich für Barben
Mein Angelladen hatte die letztens noch. 
Falls die noch vorhanden sind und wieder auf ist kann ich gern mal für dich welche mitbringen


----------



## Mr. Sprock (27. Februar 2021)

Machen Sinn hier, die ganzen Aal-Tipps!
Wofür überhaupt ein Aal-Thread?


----------



## Rheinspezie (27. Februar 2021)

Hast auch wieder recht...

Mods - verschieben?!

R.S.


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. Februar 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Hast auch wieder recht...
> 
> Mods - verschieben?!
> 
> R.S.




Jupp.
Schon geschehen.


----------



## Andal (27. Februar 2021)

Vorab... ich bin kein Aalangler (mehr). Einfach nur Fische zu fangen, um dann das Vorfach abzuschneiden widerspricht mir. Essen mag ich sie auch nicht, weil mir Aal nicht wirklich schmeckt. Aber seit ich dieser Art aktiv nicht mehr nachstelle, beissen die Luder recht gut.

Sobald es so warm geworden ist, dasss sich wieder die Brut im Flachwasser tummelt, geht es richtig los. Wenn man dann Würmer, Maden, aber auch kleine Pellets badet, sind sie dabei. An solchen Stellen fische ich dann lieber widerhakenlos, b.z.w. größere Haken mit angedrückten Widerhaken. Zusammen mit den "Larchy" ist es dann auch kein besonderer Ringkampf mehr, sie vom Eisen in den Fluss zu entlassen.





Keine Ahnung, ob und wo es diesen Hakenlöser noch zu kaufen gibt, aber bei Aalen und Flachfischen ist der ideal.









						Larchy Hakenlöser
					

Der Larchy Hakenlöser, die Hakenlöserpistole für viele EInsatz- zwecke! Funktionabel, einfach zu bedienen, sehr effektiv!




					shop.cajo-angelsport.de


----------



## porbeagle (27. Februar 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Ich vermute, die zahlreichen Fehlbisse im März/April sind wegen meinem zu groben Gerät - stecken gute Schleien dahinter oder sogar gute Aale ?
> 
> 
> R.S.


Für gute Schleien gibt es kein zu grobes Gerät. Alles über 3 kg kann zb 20 mm Boilies weghauen ohne Probleme.
Das sind auch keine zaghaften Bisse mehr.


----------



## Aalzheimer (27. Februar 2021)

@Andal 
Ich kenne den Larchy. Der taugt was. Ich habe aber vor Jahren aufgegeben den Haken aus Aalen zu lösen die ich nicht mehr fassen konnte. Die Burschen werden extrem gut damit fertig. Das hat auch das Zwischenhältern im Aquarium schon ergeben


----------



## Rheinspezie (28. Februar 2021)

porbeagle schrieb:


> Für gute Schleien gibt es kein zu grobes Gerät. Alles über 3 kg kann zb 20 mm Boilies weghauen ohne Probleme.
> Das sind auch keine zaghaften Bisse mehr.


Gute Schleien - damit meinte ich gute Speisefische zwischen 25 und 40cm...

R.S.


----------



## ragbar (1. März 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Die Burschen werden extrem gut damit fertig. Das hat auch das Zwischenhältern im Aquarium schon ergeben


Es gab mal vor vielen Jahren eine Fotostrecke in einem Anglermagazin, wo ein beim Angeln gefangener Aal samt abgeschnittenem Vorfach und Haken in ein Aquarium zwecks Beobachtung gesetzt wurde.
Ich kann mich erinnern,daß damals der Fotobeweis gelang, daß Aale die Haken absorbieren, das heißt, der Haken trat nach einigen Wochen durch die Haut aus.
Weiß nicht mehr, war vielleicht das Blinker Sonderheft über Aale.


----------



## Chief Brolly (1. März 2021)

ragbar schrieb:


> Es gab mal vor vielen Jahren eine Fotostrecke in einem Anglermagazin, wo ein beim Angeln gefangener Aal samt abgeschnittenem Vorfach und Haken in ein Aquarium zwecks Beobachtung gesetzt wurde.
> Ich kann mich erinnern,daß damals der Fotobeweis gelang, daß Aale die Haken absorbieren, das heißt, der Haken trat nach einigen Wochen durch die Haut aus.
> Weiß nicht mehr, war vielleicht das Blinker Sonderheft über Aale.



An den Beitrag im Blinker bzw. im Sonderheft "Aal" kann ich mich auch noch gut erinnern, das war etwa Anfang der 80er Jahre. Wenn die starke Magensäure den Haken nicht auflöst, weil er sich evtl. höher verhakt hat, dann "eitert" er eben heraus... Genauso, wie ein Holzsplitter, den man sich tief in einen Finger gezogen hat!


----------



## Purist (2. März 2021)

Andal schrieb:


> Vorab... ich bin kein Aalangler (mehr). Einfach nur Fische zu fangen, um dann das Vorfach abzuschneiden widerspricht mir. Essen mag ich sie auch nicht, weil mir Aal nicht wirklich schmeckt.


Meine Meinung über den Aalfang habe ich inzwischen wieder geändert, ich stelle ihnen auch weiterhin gezielt nach und ich esse sie auch gerne.
Aale sind, meiner Ansicht nach, bei der Zubereitung genau wie Hechte. Wenn man es richtig macht, schmecken die verdammt gut. Wenn man sie falsch zubereitet wird's gruselig. Neben Räuchern bevorzuge ich die klassische Methode: Haut runterziehen, in Stücke schneiden, waschen, trocken tupfen, leicht salzen, in Mehl wälzen, rein in die Bratpfanne mit ausreichend Sonnenblumenöl und, wenn sie schön braun sind, frischen Zitronensaft drüber. Dickere Exemplare brät man im Ofen mit Zitronenstückchen und Butter braun. Bei geliertem Aal, wie in England üblich, dreht sich mir allerdings auch der Magen um.

Bezüglich der Haken mache ich mir keinen Kopf, die Überlebensrate ist bei Aalen etwas besser als bei Hechten und die sterben auch nur selten an abgerissenen Kunstködern. Wichtig ist, das man nicht herumoperiert und auch die Aale nicht unnötig tief schlucken lässt. Dass in Folge frühere Anschlagen sorgt für mehr Fehlbisse, aber das sind meist ohnehin nur kleinen Exemplare unter dem "Mindestmaß", das bei Aalen natürlich völliger Käse ist. In offenen Gewässern brauchen die eher ein Höchstmaß, dass die Blankaale nicht weggefangen werden.


----------



## zokker (2. März 2021)

Purist schrieb:


> In offenen Gewässern brauchen die eher ein Höchstmaß, dass die Blankaale nicht weggefangen werden.



Jeder Aal wird zum Blankaal, ist also egal. Ich nehme lieber einen 80 Blanken mit als 3 Grüne.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (3. März 2021)

zokker schrieb:


> Jeder Aal wird zum Blankaal, ist also egal. Ich nehme lieber einen 80 Blanken mit als 3 Grüne.


Kläre mich bitte auf, warum Blankaal???
Bin echt unwissend wegen unterschied...
Danke vorab...


----------



## Aalzheimer (3. März 2021)

@Purist
Wir teilen auf jeden Fall schon mal die Vorliebe in der Zubereitungsart der Aale. 

@Drillsucht69
Wenn die Aale Geschlechtsreif bzw. Abwanderungswillig werden, denn verfärbt sich die zumeist grüne Haut in ein glänzendes Silber. Deswegen Blankaal.
Die Fische bekommen recht große Augen und zumeist wächst auch das Waidloch zu, weil nur noch sehr wenig Nahrung aufgenommen wird.

Bei uns in den Kanälen bekommt man die sehr regelmäßig an den Haken, in verschiedensten Größen. Denn auch die kleineren Männchen werden irgendwann Blank.
Bei uns weisen die sehr häufig härteres und weniger fettiges Fleisch auf. Ist aber auch nicht immer so. Ich bevorzuge dann doch eher den grünen 250-400 Gramm Aal für den Rauch. Aber es ist ja gut, das die Geschmäcker unterschiedlich sind. Habe wirkliche einige Angelkumpels und Freunde, die sich über die Fetten Ü80 oder Ü1000 Gramm Aale freuen, Blank oder Grün, egal. Und wenn Sie gut geräuchert oder zubereitet sind, dann schmecken die auch.

@zokker, Matthias, Du haust die dicken immer in Aspik oder wie war das nochmal?


----------



## zokker (3. März 2021)

Aalzheimer hat alles gesagt, schließe ich mich voll an. Ich bevorzuge die Blanken ... wenn man vom Räucheraal die Haut abzieht und das Fleisch dann schon rötlich schimmert ... ein Genuss. Die ganz Dicken ü85 werden sauer eingekocht. Blankaale gibt es in allen Größen und ü80 heißt nicht, dass die dann alle blank sind.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (3. März 2021)

Danke @Aalzheimer und @zokker  ...
Das habe ich schon etwa so gewusst und jetzt nun ganz genau...
Mir ging eher aber darum, warum lieber ein Blankaal anstatt drei grüne... 
Unterscheiden die sich wirklich so deutlich im Geschmack das man lieber ein als drei grüne gerne mitnehmen würde ???  Werde ich mal nächstes Mal drauf achten, abgesehen mal von der Optik wie zokker es beschrieb...


----------



## Rheinspezie (3. März 2021)

Moin,

es kommt m.M. nach eher auf die Konstitution / Dicke, als auf die Fischlänge an.

Auch ein kurzer, dicker 50+ kann deutlich besser schmecken, als ein ausgemergelter 80er.

Im Übrigen habe ich hier bei uns letzten Herbst ja ein paar der sogn. Blankaale gefangen zwischen 70-80cm.

Große Augen, breiter Flossensaum .

Gefärbt waren sie, aber nicht silbern, sondern *metallisch - violett *schimmernd.

Die "normalen" aus dem See haben meistens einen oliv-grünen Rücken mit hellem Bauch oder schimmern leicht gelblich und eher hell.

Spitzköpfe würde ich schlanken Breitköpfen immer vorziehen - egal, wie lang.

R.S.


----------



## vonda1909 (3. März 2021)

Sülze  aus Aal im Sommer eine leckere  Erfrischung  mir Gurke und viertel Chertytomaten .In einer Kastenform vom Kuchen ideale Größe der Scheiben


----------



## vonda1909 (3. März 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> es kommt m.M. nach eher auf die Konstitution / Dicke, als auf die Fischlänge an.
> 
> ...


Violett?Dann würde ich sie nicht mehr essen


----------



## Andal (3. März 2021)

Im Frühling 1999 haben wir am Einlauf des Shannon in den Lough Derg auf Aal gefischt. Genau da, wo die englischen Season"flüchtlinge" den ganzen Tag mit Massen von roten Maden auf Weissfisch geangelt haben. Die Aale bissen vorzüglich - und sie hatten alle grell rot gefärbtes Fleisch. Seit dem nehme ich gerne Abstand von deren Verzehr.

Jahre später hab  ich dann noch einen für meine damalige LAG zubereitet. Der stammte aus einem bayr. Altwasser und roch schon in der Pfanne, wie eine Schaufel voll Schlamm. Spätesten seit dem sind Aale und ich geschiedene Leute, was die kulinarische Verwertung angeht.


----------



## Chief Brolly (3. März 2021)

Was mich mal interessiert, wie schmeckt denn ein Aal, der in Nord- oder Ostsee bzw. einem Gezeitengewässer gefangen wurde, im Gegensatz zum Binnen-Süßwasseraal? 

Meine Lieblingszubereitung von Aal in der Küche ist neben Räucheraal
Aal in Dill-Sahnesoße! Dazu kann man Klöße, Kartoffeln, Nudeln... etc. machen. Ich habe die letzten Jahren außer "grünen" auch viele Gelbaale gefangen. Gelbaale sollen auch mit Steigaal bezeichnet sein, ist das so richtig?


----------



## Ruttentretzer (3. März 2021)

Aal in Dillsoße hab ich mal an einem 2. Weihnachtstag für die Familie und Freunde gekocht. Na ja, es ist soviel für mich übrig geblieben,
daß ich den so seitdem auch nicht mehr mag.
Nur noch geräuchert, und dann nur mit Verdauungswässerchen.


----------



## Andal (3. März 2021)

Hm... sind nicht viele unterwegs, die den Aal essen, weil man ihn ißt und weil er eine Delikatesse wäre? Dabei wäre ihnen ein Leberwurstbrot viel lieber!?


----------



## Rheinspezie (3. März 2021)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Was mich mal interessiert, wie schmeckt denn ein Aal, der in Nord- oder Ostsee bzw. einem Gezeitengewässer gefangen wurde, im Gegensatz zum Binnen-Süßwasseraal?
> 
> Meine Lieblingszubereitung von Aal in der Küche ist neben Räucheraal
> Aal in Dill-Sahnesoße! Dazu kann man Klöße, Kartoffeln, Nudeln... etc. machen. Ich habe die letzten Jahren außer "grünen" auch viele Gelbaale gefangen. *Gelbaale sollen auch mit Steigaal bezeichnet sein, ist das so richtig?*



Ja, Gelbaal gleich Steigaal.

Die Tiere ziehen die Flüsse hoch und fressen sich voll - daher nennen sie manche auch Fressaal.

Die Männchen bleiben gerne in Küstennähe und sollen nur etwa 45cm. werden.

Die Tide-aale , die ich gefangen habe, waren in der Regel kurz aber dick , wohlgenährte saftige Brataale - wäre in Dillsoße auch nicht zu verachten 

R.S.


----------



## Michael.S (3. März 2021)

Die Aale aus der Nordsee und Elbe hatten fast alle dieses Blumenkohlgeschwür an der Schnauze , die Plattfische hatten ein Loch im Bauch , es wurde geraten die nicht zu Essen , nachdem viele DDR Betriebe an der Elbe geschlossen wurden soll es wohl besser geworden sein , aber ich esse die trotzdem nicht


----------



## Aalzheimer (3. März 2021)

Andal schrieb:


> Im Frühling 1999 haben wir am Einlauf des Shannon in den Lough Derg auf Aal gefischt. Genau da, wo die englischen Season"flüchtlinge" den ganzen Tag mit Massen von roten Maden auf Weissfisch geangelt haben. Die Aale bissen vorzüglich - und sie hatten alle grell rot gefärbtes Fleisch. Seit dem nehme ich gerne Abstand von deren Verzehr.
> 
> Jahre später hab  ich dann noch einen für meine damalige LAG zubereitet. Der stammte aus einem bayr. Altwasser und roch schon in der Pfanne, wie eine Schaufel voll Schlamm. Spätesten seit dem sind Aale und ich geschiedene Leute, was die kulinarische Verwertung angeht.


Mir ging es vor ein paar Jahren mal ähnlich. Ich habe an einem wunderschönen Novembersamstag mit einem Kumpel in einem Kanalaltarm auf Zander angesessen. Werde das so schnell nicht vergessen, da wir noch bis Abends in T-Shirt gesessen haben. Da aber auf den Köfis wenig Aktivität kam, haben wir zum Spaß ein bisschen mit dem Madenkorb gefeedert. Ich fing nachmittags zwei passende Aale mit knapp über 50cm, welche ich mir am Tag später direkt in die Pfanne gehauen habe. Ganz traditionell abgezogen, gesalzen, in Mehl gewendet und dann ab in die Butter. Die beiden Muffmolche sind ansatzlos in die Tonne gewandert und ich war Jahrelang geheilt vom Brataal. Seit diesem Jahr habe ich es aber wieder öfters gemacht, und habe es jeweils genossen, gerade bei den Aalen aus der Weser. Habe übrigens in der Nacht dort noch einen schönen Räucheraal auf Köderfisch gefangen, an dem war nichts auszusetzen. Keine Ahnung was da passiert ist, oder ob es einfach am Räuchern liegt. Wobei mir auch von einem Fischhändler schon mal Rohware in Form von Forellen unterkommen ist, die auch geräuchert einen leicht muffigen Geschmack hatten. Seitdem ist er aus dem "Lieferantenstamm" geflogen. Beziehe meine Fische seit jahren nur noch von ein und dem selben Lieferanten. Da weiß ich was ich in den Ofen hänge.

Beim Räucheraal ist mir das aber generell noch nie vorgekommen, und ich gehöre zu denjenigen, die diesen Fisch wirklich genießen. Mir schmeckt er ganz hervorragend aus dem Rauch, schön mit Schwarzbrot und einem Bier.

@Chief Brolly 
Einen Unterschied zu den heimischen Aalen und den Aalen aus Nord/Ostsee bzw. auch der Weser kann man durchaus feststellen. Die Aale sind einfach dicker und fettiger als z.B. unsere Kanalaale. Auch eine leicht rötliche Färbung des Fleisches ist möglich, was eben daran liegt, dass die Tierchen extrem viel Muscheln und Krebse zu fressen bekommen. Die Haut ist nicht so zäh wie der der unsrigen, lässt sich aber durch den höheren Fettanteil genauso gut abziehen wenn Sie aus dem Rauch kommen. Wenn Du bei uns einen Aal mit 50cm und 250Gramm hast, dann hat der Weseraal das Gewicht schon mit 40-45cm. Die wirken manchmal wie Mettwürste.

Jetzt habe ich Hunger


----------



## DenizJP (3. März 2021)

versteh euch nicht xD


filetieren mit Haut, auf dünne Holzspieße, in Weißwein zart geköchelt und dann mit japanischer Marinadesoße ab auf den Grill 

fertig ist das allseits beliebte japanische Unagi-Don Gericht!


----------



## Aalzheimer (3. März 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> versteh euch nicht xD
> 
> 
> filetieren mit Haut, auf dünne Holzspieße, in Weißwein zart geköchelt und dann mit japanischer Marinadesoße ab auf den Grill
> ...


Das wollte ich auch unbedingt nochmal ausprobieren. Kannst du nochmal japanische Marinadesoße definieren @DenizJP -SUN?!


----------



## Rheinspezie (3. März 2021)

Aalzheimer , ich beangel die Weser im Norden ja auch mal im Jahresverauf.

Ich hatte mal einen Abend mit 11 kurzen, aber dicken ( Brat ) Aalen, von denen ich KEINEN EINZIGEN mitnehmen durfte.

Alle kugelrund , aber 1-3 cm. zu kurz ( Mindestmaß 45cm .) 

Mir lief schon das Wasser im Mund zusammen, bis ich den Zollstock angelegt habe 

R.S.


----------



## Aalzheimer (3. März 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Aalzheimer , ich beangel die Weser im Norden ja auch mal im Jahresverauf.
> 
> Ich hatte mal einen Abend mit 11 kurzen, aber dicken ( Brat ) Aalen, von denen ich KEINEN EINZIGEN mitnehmen durfte.
> 
> ...


Ja so ist es da halt. Aber bei 11 Stück und einem sich beim messen schlängelnden Aal könnten davon doch auch mal 2 oder 3 das Mindestmaß erreicht haben  

An der Weser liegt die Hürde ja noch 5cm niedriger als bei uns. Und dabei sind die besten Brataale noch kleiner
Wobei im letzten Jahr der Anteil zwischen zurück und gut bei etwa 50% lag. Im Jahr davor war es eine Katastrophe. Auch wenn das
natürlich ein schönes Zeichen ist.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (3. März 2021)

In meiner alten Heimat in Bremen ging es mit den ersten Aalnächten meist im April los, sobald der Nachtfrost der Vergangenheit angehörte. Wir fischten in Entwässerungsgräben, die in der Lesum mündeten. Meist nur ein bis drei Meter breit und ein bis zwei Meter tief. Feine Knicklichtpose direkt unter der Rutenspitze, Tauwurmstück knapp über Grund und ab dafür! Dazu noch ein Tropfen Lockstoff (Krabben- oder Heringsöl). Mir läuft jetzt schon wieder das Wasser im Mund zusammen ...


----------



## Rheinspezie (3. März 2021)

Wie waren denn da so die Fänge am kleinen Graben -mengen und längenmäßig?

Kam es auf die Tide an und um welche Uhrzeit ward ihr los - ausschliesslich im Dunkeln?

Grüße,

R.S.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (3. März 2021)

Es gab gerade zu Beginn der Aalzeit echte Traumnächte. An ein, zwei dieser Nächte erinnere ich mich noch. Die Schleicher bissen so gut, dass wir von drei erlaubten Ruten jeder nur noch eine nutzten. Die Größen lagen alle im guten Räuchermaß. Muss allerdings dazusagen, dass ich schon seit mehr als zehn Jahren in Hamburg wohne und die Situation an den Gräben nicht mehr kenne. Aber sobald es dunkel wurde ging es los. Tide war kein Thema, da sich ein Schott zwischen dem Grabensystem und der Lesum befindet.


----------



## Andal (3. März 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> versteh euch nicht xD
> 
> 
> filetieren mit Haut, auf dünne Holzspieße, in Weißwein zart geköchelt und dann mit japanischer Marinadesoße ab auf den Grill
> ...


Wenn Fische Cyanobakterien abbekommen und diese im Muskelgewebe einlagern, da vor allem Oxalsäure, dann schmecken sie wie "Schippe voll Schmodder". Da kannst du spießen und mit Wein hantieren, was du willst. Das machen die Fische ja nicht mit Absicht. Aber es triggert den Esser (auf ewig)!

...und wenn man eine gewisse Serpentophobie sein Eigen nennt, dann geht es beim Aal umso schneller.


----------



## PirschHirsch (3. März 2021)

Andal schrieb:


> Aber es triggert den Esser (auf ewig)!


Nicht unbedingt: Ich wollte z. B. jahrzehntelang überhaupt nix mehr von Karpfen-Essen wissen. War auch morchel-geschmacksbedingt.

Doch letztes Jahr hatte ich dann doch mal testweise einen Frühlings-Satzkarpfen aus einem sauberen See ohne Schlamm mitgenommen, der war einwandfrei.

Seitdem kommen Küchen-Satzer für mich wieder infrage (wenn auch nur aus dem bestimmten Gewässer).


----------



## Andal (3. März 2021)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Nicht unbedingt: Ich wollte z. B. jahrzehntelang überhaupt nix mehr von Karpfen-Essen wissen. War auch morchel-geschmacksbedingt.
> 
> Doch letztes Jahr hatte ich dann doch mal testweise einen Frühlings-Satzkarpfen aus einem sauberen See ohne Schlamm mitgenommen, der war einwandfrei.
> 
> Seitdem kommen Küchen-Satzer für mich wieder infrage (wenn auch nur aus dem bestimmten Gewässer).


Jeder Jeck is anders. Ich hab's ja eher nicht so mit Kölle ... aber da ham's ausnahmsweise sooo recht.


----------



## Trollwut (3. März 2021)

Ich angle sehr gern auf Aal, weil mir diese Angelei Spaß macht. Aal essen geht geräuchert auch, aber das lohnt sich meist nicht für mich alleine.
Deswegen oute ich mich jetzt hier: Die letzten Aale wurden alle geteilt und eingefroren. Die spontanen Walleransitze waren so ködertechnisch abgedeckt.
Einziger Nachteil: Es gab brutal viele Bisse und Fehlattacken sämtlicher Fischarten auf die Aalstücke, teilweise stand die Rute über Stunden nicht still, weil ständig irgendwas an meinem Aal gekaut hat.


----------



## Kauli11 (3. März 2021)

Andal schrieb:


> Jahre später hab ich dann noch einen für meine damalige LAG zubereitet. Der stammte aus einem bayr. Altwasser und roch schon in der Pfanne, wie eine Schaufel voll Schlamm.


Und dann hat deine LAG dich verlassen?


----------



## Andal (3. März 2021)

Kauli11 schrieb:


> Und dann hat deine LAG dich verlassen?


Später und nicht wegen dem Aal.


----------



## Aalzheimer (4. März 2021)

Trollwut schrieb:


> Ich angle sehr gern auf Aal, weil mir diese Angelei Spaß macht. Aal essen geht geräuchert auch, aber das lohnt sich meist nicht für mich alleine.
> Deswegen oute ich mich jetzt hier: Die letzten Aale wurden alle geteilt und eingefroren. Die spontanen Walleransitze waren so ködertechnisch abgedeckt.
> Einziger Nachteil: Es gab brutal viele Bisse und Fehlattacken sämtlicher Fischarten auf die Aalstücke, teilweise stand die Rute über Stunden nicht still, weil ständig irgendwas an meinem Aal gekaut hat.
> Anhang anzeigen 367969


Wie meinst du das mit "an Deinem Aal" gekaut  

Da wären mir die heiß geliebten Schlängler zu Schade für, habe es aber (noch) nicht so mit dem Wallerfischen. Vielleicht kommt das irgendwann Mal. Aber als Köder, dann lieber weiter schlängeln oder goldig werden


----------



## Chief Brolly (4. März 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Habe übrigens in der Nacht dort noch einen schönen Räucheraal auf Köderfisch



Was, Torsten, beißen bei dir auch schon geräucherte Aale? Ha, ha, ha, ha, tolles Anglerlatein !


----------



## Rheinspezie (4. März 2021)

@Trollwut - den Ärger-Smilie hast Du Dir verdient .

Die Verwendung von Aal als Köderfisch ist meines Wissens nach in Deutschland verboten.


Wenn man doch eine im Bestand gefährdete Art fängt, dann ausschliesslich zum eigenen Bedarf ( Verzehr )

Nimm es nicht persönlich - aber das war Nix !

R.S.


----------



## Esox 1960 (4. März 2021)

Das da noch was kommt,habe ich gestern schon gedacht,als ich
den Beitrag von Trollwut gelesen habe,.................AUTSCH !!!
Ob Aale als Köderfische verboten sind oder nicht ,kann ich gar nicht sagen,
aber ich persönlich, finde es ehrlich gesagt,auch nicht gerade angebracht.
Will hier aber keinen, für irgend etwas verurteilen.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (4. März 2021)

So ein Aal hat schon als Köderfisch  seine Vorteile, selbst im Eimer oder am Haken schön quirlig und länger lebendig ...
...


----------



## Chief Brolly (4. März 2021)

Wenn schon Aal als Köderfisch, dann nur den Real Eel von Savage Gear!


----------



## Rheinspezie (4. März 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> So ein Aal hat schon als Köderfisch  seine Vorteile, selbst im Eimer oder am Haken schön quirlig und länger lebendig ...
> ...


Der wird in Spanien am Ebro wohl lebend im Mittelwasser angeboten - sehr fängig auf Wels soll das sein.

Und die großen Welse werden dann nach dem Posieren natürlich zurückgesetzt.



R.S.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (4. März 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Aalzheimer , ich beangel die Weser im Norden ja auch mal im Jahresverauf.
> 
> Ich hatte mal einen Abend mit 11 kurzen, aber dicken ( Brat ) Aalen, von denen ich KEINEN EINZIGEN mitnehmen durfte.
> 
> ...


Wenn das letztes Jahr war dann haben die dieses Jahr das Mindestmaß... nix wie hin, grins...


----------



## Aalzheimer (4. März 2021)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Was, Torsten, beißen bei dir auch schon geräucherte Aale? Ha, ha, ha, ha, tolles Anglerlatein !


Wer lang hat, kann lang.....


----------



## Esox 1960 (4. März 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> So ein Aal hat schon als Köderfisch  seine Vorteile, selbst im Eimer oder am Haken schön quirlig und länger lebendig ...
> ...


Wenn sie dich bei uns im Verein, mit einem lebenden Köderfisch an der Angel erwischen,
kannst du deine Papiere gleich abgeben und in Zukunft,.............zum Forellenpuff fahren.


----------



## Andal (4. März 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> @Trollwut - den Ärger-Smilie hast Du Dir verdient .
> 
> Die Verwendung von Aal als Köderfisch ist meines Wissens nach in Deutschland verboten.
> 
> ...





Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Das da noch was kommt,habe ich gestern schon gedacht,als ich
> den Beitrag von Trollwut gelesen habe,.................AUTSCH !!!
> Ob Aale als Köderfische verboten sind oder nicht ,kann ich gar nicht sagen,
> aber ich persönlich, finde es ehrlich gesagt,auch nicht gerade angebracht.
> Will hier aber keinen, für irgend etwas verurteilen.


Ob man einen Aal nun selber verzehrt, oder fressen lässt. Gefressen ist gefressen. Also rein netto. Oder!?


----------



## Esox 1960 (4. März 2021)

Andal schrieb:


> Ob man einen Aal nun selber verzehrt, oder fressen lässt. Gefressen ist gefressen. Also rein netto. Oder!?


Das muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden,für mich kommen Edelfische, als Köder jedenfalls nicht
in Frage. Das muss meiner Meinung nach einfach nicht sein .Man hat da viele andere Möglichkeiten.


----------



## hanzz (4. März 2021)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Edelfische


Den Begriff habe ich noch nie verstanden.


----------



## Andal (4. März 2021)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Das muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden,für mich kommen *Edelfische*, als Köder jedenfalls nicht
> in Frage. Das muss meiner Meinung nach einfach nicht sein .Man hat da viele andere Möglichkeiten.


Dementsprechend gäbe es ja* Unedelfische*, Kroppzeug? Mir ist immer ein wenig unwohl, einen Fisch zu töten, um einen weiteren Fisch zu fangen, den ich  wieder freisetzen möchte. Sogar bei den Grundeln, die ich bisweilen als Köderfische einsetze. Daraus folgt, einen maßigen Zander auf Köderfisch entnehme ich auch regelmäßig. Will ich nicht entnehmen, fische ich halt Kunstköder.


----------



## Esox 1960 (4. März 2021)

Andal schrieb:


> Dementsprechend gäbe es ja* Unedelfische*, Kroppzeug? Mir ist immer ein wenig unwohl, einen Fisch zu töten, um einen weiteren Fisch zu fangen, den ich  wieder freisetzen möchte. Sogar bei den Grundeln, die ich bisweilen als Köderfische einsetze. Daraus folgt, einen maßigen Zander auf Köderfisch entnehme ich auch regelmäßig. Will ich nicht entnehmen, fische ich halt Kunstköder.


Ich habe jetzt wirklich keine Lust mit irgend jemand an zu fangen,............ Erbsen zu zählen.
Thema für mich,...... ist durch.


----------



## yukonjack (4. März 2021)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt wirklich keine Lust mit irgend jemand an zu fangen,............ Erbsen zu zählen.
> Thema für mich,...... ist durch.


Andal ist doch nicht ein *irgend jemand...   *


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (4. März 2021)

Ich denke das mit dem Begriff "Edelfisch" stammt noch aus Zeiten als es hieß: "Dem Edelmann sein Edelfisch".
Weniger geschätzte und gewissermaßen unedle Speisefische waren dem gemeinen Proletariat vorbehalten.

Trotzdem schimmelt der Edelschimmel und bleibt der Edelfisch ein Fisch wie jeder andere auch.


----------



## Rheinspezie (4. März 2021)

Andal schrieb:


> Ob man einen Aal nun selber verzehrt, oder fressen lässt. Gefressen ist gefressen. Also rein netto. Oder!?


Ob man eines natürlichen Todes stirbt oder erschossen wird - rein netto? 

R.S.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (4. März 2021)

Im Vorbereitungskurs wurde uns auch gepredigt keine Edelfische als Köderfisch zu benutzen...
Ob das jetzt gesetzlich fest verankert ist habe ich kein Schimmer von... In den Prüfungsfragen kann auch nichts vor glaube ich...


----------



## jkc (4. März 2021)

Fischerei ist Ländersache...
In NRW ist es tatsächlich so, wobei es den polarisierenden Begriff "Edelfische" da nicht gibt, dass Fische die einem Mindestmaß unterliegen nicht als Köfi verwendet werden dürfen, in Baden-Württemberg habe ich dazu nichts gefunden...

Grüße JK


----------



## Andal (4. März 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Ob man eines natürlichen Todes stirbt oder erschossen wird - rein netto?
> 
> R.S.


Tot ist tot. Aus der Sicht des einzelnen vielleicht ein Unterschied, aber tot bleibt tot. Rein netto!


----------



## Rheinspezie (4. März 2021)

Edelfisch bleibt edel Fisch also Köderfisch nich nich !

Nen Aal, den ich nicht essen mag, kann ich ohne Probleme zurücksetzen - dann muss der auch nicht in die Truhe wandern, um den Tropäenfisch zu locken.

Somit ist Fang nicht gleich Fressen - egal, von wem !

Tschö mit Ö.

R.S.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (4. März 2021)

Rein von der Begrifflichkeit wäre also ein Goldfisch edler als ein Silberfisch? 

#AllFishLivesMatter


----------



## DenizJP (4. März 2021)

meine Herren bitte!

hat jemand Erfahrung mit dieser Festbleimontage auf Aal? Sie sollen sich damit ja selbst haken.

überlege diese Montage mal mit ner dicken Monohauptschnur zu testen um Montagenverlust bei Geflecht zu vermeiden.
und weil ich mir bei Mono und Laufblei nachts Schwierigkeiten mit dem Anhieb tue..


----------



## Rheinspezie (4. März 2021)

Sieht gut aus für Platte !

Auf Aal lasse ich gerne ein bischen nehmen , hab´ also keine erfahrung mit Festblei - außer auf Flunder, aber die schlucken ja auch auf der Stelle

und sofort...

R.S.


----------



## Rheinspezie (4. März 2021)

Ach, erinnere mich gerade an user "Gummischuh". Ich meine, der nimmt das System im Strom an der Brandungsrute ( Tide-Weser )

Der schiebt nen Taui nur über den Haken, zwackt oben ab , und steckt noch ein, 2,3 Wurmsegmente auf die Hakenspitze.

Der nimmt 2er Gamakatsu glaube ich, also recht große Haken.

Er meint, dass jeder maßige Aal so bei Selbsthakmethode super vorne im Unterkiefer sitzt - kaum Fehlbisse !

R.S.


----------



## DenizJP (4. März 2021)

Bremse bzw. Freilauf dann zu oder?

Aber halt mit gescheitem Rutenhalter?


----------



## Rheinspezie (4. März 2021)

Voll zu die Bremse !

Und stabiler Rutenhalter bzw. fest ans Geländer gelehnt die Rute ( da, wo Geländer vorhanden )

Ich will sein System auch im Sommer testen, wenn es denn "pandemisch" gehen sollte 

R.S.


----------



## Rheinspezie (4. März 2021)

P.S: Der nimmt glaube ich einen simplen 3-fach Wirbel für den Seitenarm aus steifer 040er Mono und nat. das Endblei.

Grob, martialisch aber fängig ! 

R.S.


----------



## magi (4. März 2021)

Würde ich mir gut überlegen Deniz. Der abgerissene Fisch muss die komplette Montage inkl. Blei mitschleppen. Und wenn ich das recht in Erinnerung habe, hast du an deiner Stelle auch von vielen Abrissen berichtet...nimm doch erstmal die Clips aus dem Karpfenbereich oder verwende einen fetten Gummistopper auf der Hautschnur. Dann kannst du mit normaler Grund(freilauf)montage auf vorsichtigere Bisse reagieren und wenn's knallt und die Fische vehement  beißen mit dem Stopper das Blei direkt vor dem Wirbel festsetzen. Im Falle des Abrisses schiebt wahrscheinlich selbst ne größere Grundel irgendwann den Stopper weg und wird das Blei wieder los.


----------



## Andal (4. März 2021)

@DenizJP ... schau dir mal das *Whisbone Rig* an. Muss man ja nicht mit Doppelhaken fischen, geht auch einzeln. Dieses Rig ist auf rauem und steinigen Untergrund am Meer sehr bewährt.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (4. März 2021)

Musst aber aufpassen das im Drill dir das Blei nicht zwischen den Steinen hängen bleibt, gerade auf der Packung kurz vom Kescher...


----------



## Trollwut (4. März 2021)

War klar, dass mein Beitrag aneckt, aber das war auch gewollt.

Ich drösle hier die antworten jetzt einfach mal auf:
_"Die Verwendung von Aal als Köderfisch ist meines Wissens nach in Deutschland verboten."_

Nach wie vor hat jedes Bundesland eigene Fischereigesetze, dementsprechend sind verschiedene Dinge in unterschiedlichen Bundesländern verboten. Das ist zuerst mal zu beachten.
Im konkreten Fall - Es gab wohl früher in Bayern oder gibt es noch in anderen Bundesländern folgende Regelungen sinngemäß:
"Edelfische dürfen nicht als Köderfische verwendet werden"
"Fische mit Schonmaß dürfen nicht als Köderfische verwendet werden".
Es gibt dazu aktuell in Bayern keinen Passus. Hat der Fisch das Schonmaß und ist nicht in der Schonzeit, darf ich ihn als Köderfisch verwenden.
Und ich muss auch das ganz ehrlich sagen - es lockt mich schon seit Jahren nur um der Empörung der Fischneider wegen 70er Zander als Köderfische zu testen. 

Und dazu kommt erschwerend hinzu: Wenn ich in Bayern einen maßigen Fisch außerhalb der Schonzeit fange, muss ich diesen, unabhängig von der Verwendungsmöglichkeit, abschlagen. Also, soll ich den Aal, wenn ich ihn nicht essen möchte lieber verbuddeln anstatt ihn als Köfi zu nutzen?

Was macht es besser für die gefährdete Art Aal - von mir gegessen oder vom Waller gefressen. Tot bleibt tot. Wer sich für moralisch besser hält, weil er den Aal selbst ist, aber mir vorwirft ihn als Köderfisch zu nutzen sollte seine Wertvorstellung hinterfragen. Warum rechtfertigt der eigene Genuss des Aal-essens den Tod besagten Aales mehr als die Verwendung des selben als Köderfisch? Ziemlich egozentrisch, finde ich. Aber das ist eine Diskussion, die hier nicht her gehört.

Ein weiterer Faktor: Wenn ich im Jahr 5 große Aale entnehme und jeweils drei Stücke draus schneide reicht mir das dicke für die Spontanaktionen. Wie viel entnehmen andere aus dem Gewässer für den Eigenverzehr?

Und warum überhaupt den Aal als Köderfisch?
Nicht wie manche hier mutmaßen, weil er besonders quirlig am Haken ist (Und im Nebensatz sei angemerkt: Die Erfahrung aus dem Ausland, wo lebende Aale als Köfi erlaubt sind hat gezeigt: Das ist ein rechter Scheiß. Die Anköderung ist schwierig und der Aal macht die tollsten gordischen Knoten ins Vorfach. Braucht kein Mensch, andere Köfis sind da wesentlich besser).

Die Aalstücke haben die großen Vorteile: Andere Köderfische fangen unter Wasser an zu rotieren, der Aal seiner Form wegen nicht - die Schwanzstücke schlängeln sich bei richtiger Anköderung wie ein lebender Fisch.
Außerdem ein riesiger Aspekt: Staustufen produzieren während der Aalabwanderung im herbst massenweise Aalfetzen, das sollte bekannt sein.
Waller und sämtliche Raubfische kennen diese einfache, aber sehr nahrhafte Beute. Bietet sich also in mehrfacher Hinsicht als Köderfisch an.


----------



## Aalzheimer (4. März 2021)

Also mein Antwort war in keinster Weise kritisch gegenüber deiner Vorgehensweise gemeint. Nimm du ihn als Köfi, bei mir wandert er in den Ofen oder zurück. Ich gehöre zu der Fraktion die der Meinung ist,  das jeder das tun soll, was er für richtig hält, sofern er sich damit nicht gänzlich strafbar macht. Und ich bin weiß Gott keiner der ständig mit dem Fingern auf sinnige oder unsinnige Gesetze zeigt. Auch ich halte mich nicht immer an alle Regeln. Gönne dir deine Erfolge und wenn du den 70er Zander im Maul eines Wallers verschwinden lässt, so what!? Verwendet ist verwendet. Ob sinnvoll oder nicht, liegt im Auge des Betrachters.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (4. März 2021)

Trollwut schrieb:


> War klar, dass mein Beitrag aneckt, aber das war auch gewollt.
> 
> Ich drösle hier die antworten jetzt einfach mal auf:
> _"Die Verwendung von Aal als Köderfisch ist meines Wissens nach in Deutschland verboten."_
> ...


Mit dem quirlenden Aal wollte ich ebenfalls nur anecken...
Finde es erbärmlich wenn Angler andere Angler anprangern weil sie es selber nicht machen oder auch nicht machen dürfen oder für falsch halten   ...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (4. März 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Also mein Antwort war in keinster Weise kritisch gegenüber deiner Vorgehensweise gemeint. Nimm du ihn als Köfi, bei mir wandert er in den Ofen oder zurück. Ich gehöre zu der Fraktion die der Meinung ist,  das jeder das tun soll, was er für richtig hält, sofern er sich damit nicht gänzlich strafbar macht. Und ich bin weiß Gott keiner der ständig mit dem Fingern auf sinnige oder unsinnige Gesetze zeigt. Auch ich halte mich nicht immer an alle Regeln. Gönne dir deine Erfolge und wenn du den 70er Zander im Maul eines Wallers verschwinden lässt, so what!? Verwendet ist verwendet. Ob sinnvoll oder nicht, liegt im Auge des Betrachters.


Gleichzeitige Gedankenübertragung ...
Oder zwei doofe ein Gedanke, grins...


----------



## Andal (4. März 2021)

Es gibt wohl keinen Fisch, der die Kontroverse unter den Anglern so sehr anregt, als der mythische Aal. Fängt man ihn selbst, ist alles legitim und in bester deutscher Butter. Fängt ihn wer anderes, geht es los.


----------



## börnie (5. März 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> hat jemand Erfahrung mit dieser Festbleimontage auf Aal? Sie sollen sich damit ja selbst haken.
> 
> überlege diese Montage mal mit ner dicken Monohauptschnur zu testen um Montagenverlust bei Geflecht zu vermeiden.
> und weil ich mir bei Mono und Laufblei nachts Schwierigkeiten mit dem Anhieb tue..
> ...


meine Eltern hatten mal ein Wochenendhaus an der Ems und so habe ich damals sehr viel in Ems und Werse auf Aale gefischt. Ist aber schon 30-35 Jahre her.
Hauptschnur 35er und zwischen 1 und 2 meistens eine schwächere 30er. Das verhindert dann einen Totalabriss wenn das Blei sich z.B. hinter Steinen festsetzt etc..
Kleinere Köder sind geeigneter, logisch.
Im Prinzip funktioniert das wie bei den Aalschnüren der Fischer.


----------



## zokker (7. März 2021)

ragbar schrieb:


> Es gab mal vor vielen Jahren eine Fotostrecke in einem Anglermagazin, wo ein beim Angeln gefangener Aal samt abgeschnittenem Vorfach und Haken in ein Aquarium zwecks Beobachtung gesetzt wurde.
> Ich kann mich erinnern,daß damals der Fotobeweis gelang, daß Aale die Haken absorbieren, das heißt, der Haken trat nach einigen Wochen durch die Haut aus.
> Weiß nicht mehr, war vielleicht das Blinker Sonderheft über Aale.



Ja, war im Blinker ... hab mal bisschen gesucht ... wusste ich doch, dass ich das Heft noch habe ...


----------



## Elmar Elfers (7. März 2021)

zokker schrieb:


> Ja, war im Blinker ... hab mal bisschen gesucht ... wusste ich doch, dass ich das Heft noch habe ...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 368294
> Anhang anzeigen 368295


An den Beitrag kann ich mich auch noch gut erinnern und hatte die Bilder sofort im Kopf


----------



## Fruehling (7. März 2021)

Apropos alte Blinkerbeiträge: (Edit Mod: Copyrightverstoß)


----------



## ragbar (8. März 2021)

zokker schrieb:


> Ja, war im Blinker ... hab mal bisschen gesucht ... wusste ich doch, dass ich das Heft noch habe ...


Ja,und ich hab mich damals über den abgebildeten,lausig gebundenen Plättchenhaken gewundert bis geärgert,fällt mir gerade wieder ein.


----------



## Chief Brolly (8. März 2021)

Ja, ich auch! Das ein Haken so dillentantisch bzw. unprofessionell angebunden wurde, hat mich auch geärgert! 

Könnt ihr aus euren Heften mal die Abbildungen der vorgeschlagenen Grundmontagen abfotografieren? 
Würde bestimmt viele hier interessieren, grade die für Fließgewässer... gell, Deniz?!


----------



## vonda1909 (8. März 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> meine Herren bitte!
> 
> hat jemand Erfahrung mit dieser Festbleimontage auf Aal? Sie sollen sich damit ja selbst haken.
> 
> ...


Wenn Rute krumm dann bum und schon hängt der Scheich und das meist vorn im Maul.


----------



## vonda1909 (8. März 2021)

Mag sein das ich immer bessere Gewässer hatte doch  in fast 40 Jahren  hatte ich erst  einmal  einen Aal der nicht Ok war .Es war Ende des Sommers ich hatte ihn in Wesel gefangen und beim ausnehmen roch er  nach Petroleum .Anfang der 90ziger an der Weser waren die Aale von Flohkebsen Dick und rund. Doch  nach der Schließung der Kaliwerke gingen diese rapide zurück und der Aal wurde dünner.


----------



## Naish82 (23. März 2021)

Aal ist für mich einer der genialsten heimischen Speisefische.
Am liebsten Geräuchert aber gebraten nehm ich ihn auch.
Den würd ich im Leben nicht als köfi nehmen. 
Aber hey - kann jeder machen wie er will. 
Die Idee mit dem 70er Zetti find ich witzig. 
Hatte da mal ne ähnliche Idee mit fetten Maränen auf Hecht... =)


----------



## Mooskugel (23. März 2021)

Welches Wurfgewicht würdet ihr bei einer Stellfischrute für den Kanal empfehlen. Hier wurden ja schon öfter die Balzer Ruten empfohlen. Hab jetzt mal so ein bisschen das Netz durchforstet und bin bei der Diabolo X hängengeblieben. Reicht die 6,5m mit 30-70g oder ist die mit 8,0m mit 50-160g empfehlenswerter.


----------



## Aalzheimer (24. März 2021)

Mooskugel schrieb:


> Welches Wurfgewicht würdet ihr bei einer Stellfischrute für den Kanal empfehlen. Hier wurden ja schon öfter die Balzer Ruten empfohlen. Hab jetzt mal so ein bisschen das Netz durchforstet und bin bei der Diabolo X hängengeblieben. Reicht die 6,5m mit 30-70g oder ist die mit 8,0m mit 50-160g empfehlenswerter.


Hi Mooskugel,

das Wurfgewicht bei einer Stellfischrute ist im eigentlichen Sinne eigentlich egal, denn du stellst Posen unter oder Rutenspitze ab. Die meisten Ruten aus der Balzer Serie haben die Angabe von ca. 50-150Gramm. Diese Ruten haben den Vorteil, dass sie ein kräftigeren Blank haben, was mir z.B. im DEK mit seiner losen Steinpackung sehr wichtig ist. Ich möchte, dass nach dem Anschlag sofort eine "Hebeeffekt" eintritt und ich nicht erst noch einen halben Meter brauche, bis die Rute aus dem Quark kommt. Das Drillerlebnis mit den härteren Ruten ist sicherlich nicht so prickelnd, aber da geht es in erster Linie um den Effekt, den Sie erzielen sollen. Der Mittellandkanal bei uns hat eine gegossene Packung. Hier gibt es wesentlich weniger Möglichkeiten für den Aal, sich in den Steinen festzuhalten. Da fische ich dann auch gerne weichere Stellfischruten, weil es einfach mehr Spaß macht. Kommt also auch ein bisschen auf das Gewässer an. 

Generell rate ich jedem, der am Kauf seiner ersten oder einer neuen Stellfischrute interessiert ist, die möglichst längste im Budget befindliche und erhältliche Variante zu nehmen. Die Gründe dafür liegen auf der Hand. Mit der 8m Rute erreichst Du z.B. auch mal Kanten oder Stellen im Kanal und See, die die 6,5m nicht kann, möchtest Du dann "kürzer" fischen, kannst Du einfach Elemente einziehen oder die Rute weiter auf dem Ufer abstellen. Mit einer 6,5m Rute auf 8m zu fischen, geht aber natürlich nicht. Bei uns in den Kanälen reicht die 6,5m in den meisten Fällen, manchmal fängt man die Aale oder Zander aber auch einfach an der 2 Kante, und die Ruten vorne bringen nichts. Da ich hier mit 3 (Stellfisch)Ruten fischen darf, stelle ich 3 Ruten auf unterschiedlichen Tiefen ab, und korrigiere dann im Laufe des Abends, falls eine Tiefe auffällig besser läuft als die anderen. Das passiert dann schnell durch Elemente ein- oder ausziehen und natürlich neuem Loten. Du bist damit einfach variabel. 

Es muss ja nicht jeder so bescheuert sein wie ich  Habe mir im laufe der Jahre so viele von den Dingern zugelegt, dass ich für jeden Kanal und auch Zielfisch eine eigen Rute und auch Ersatzrute (dieser verdammte Fetisch  ) zwischen 4,5m und 10,5m länge habe. Na, Gut, andere sammeln Briefmarken.

Aber meine Lieblingsrute bleibt die IM10 Royal von Balzer in 8m. Da lässt sich z.B. das erste eingezogene Element auch feststellen. Leider werden die Dinger nicht mehr gebaut.


----------



## Mooskugel (24. März 2021)

Super! Danke für die Tipps. Man fängt halt mit der ersten Rute an, da möchte man möglichst universell unterwegs sein.


----------



## Chief Brolly (24. März 2021)

Vergaß aber nicht, das du für eine 8m - Rute auch einen gescheiten Rutenhalter brauchst, wo gewährleistet sein muß, das du ihn erstmal ausreichend tief in den Boden hineinbringst! 
Nicht so einfach am Kanal... 

Zudem ist eine Rute in der Länge enorm für Seitenwand anfällig, du kannst nicht in der Nähe von Freileitungen angeln und vor einem Gewitter packst du besser ein, eine 8m-Rute ist nämlich auch ein prima Blitzableiter.....


----------



## Aalzheimer (24. März 2021)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Vergaß aber nicht, das du für eine 8m - Rute auch einen gescheiten Rutenhalter brauchst, wo gewährleistet sein muß, das du ihn erstmal ausreichend tief in den Boden hineinbringst!
> Nicht so einfach am Kanal...
> 
> Zudem ist eine Rute in der Länge enorm für Seitenwand anfällig, du kannst nicht in der Nähe von Freileitungen angeln und vor einem Gewitter packst du besser ein, eine 8m-Rute ist nämlich auch ein prima Blitzableiter.....


Mit diesen "Dingen" muss sich jeder, der mit Stellfischruten angelt wohl oder übel auseinandersetzen. Die Probleme die man damit hat sind aber im Vergleich zu dem Nutzen, also dem Erfolg, verschwindend gering. Ich bleibe dabei, wenn es das Gewässer zulässt, und das gilt zu 100% für einen  Kanal, wird diese Art der Angelei immer mehr Fisch bringen als das angeln auf Grund.


----------



## Mooskugel (24. März 2021)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Vergaß aber nicht, das du für eine 8m - Rute auch einen gescheiten Rutenhalter brauchst, wo gewährleistet sein muß, das du ihn erstmal ausreichend tief in den Boden hineinbringst!
> Nicht so einfach am Kanal...
> 
> Zudem ist eine Rute in der Länge enorm für Seitenwand anfällig, du kannst nicht in der Nähe von Freileitungen angeln und vor einem Gewitter packst du besser ein, eine 8m-Rute ist nämlich auch ein prima Blitzableiter.....


Rutenhalter ist eigentlich kein Problem auch dank der guten Tipps von Aalzheimer, ist mit kürzeren Ruten schon erfolgreich getestet. 

Kanäle sind lang und nicht überall stehen Freileitungen.


----------



## Chief Brolly (24. März 2021)

Mooskugel schrieb:


> Rutenhalter ist eigentlich kein Problem auch dank der guten Tipps von Aalzheimer, ist mit kürzeren Ruten schon erfolgreich getestet.
> 
> Kanäle sind lang und nicht überall stehen Freileitungen.


Du Musst natürlich tun, was du für richtig hälst! Letztendlich ist jedes Kanalufer unterschiedlich gut oder schlecht für die Stellfischrutenangelei geeignet. Bei uns am Main-Donau-Kanal hab ich noch nie jemanden mit der Stellfisch angeln gesehen. Mit den Freileitungen war es nur ein Beispiel, da gute Angelstellen an unserem Fluß genau unter solchen liegen, deshalb verwende ich da lieber keine Rute über 3m.

Ich sage nicht, das eine Stellfisch keinen Sinn macht, an bestimmten Stellen im Kanal zwischen Steinen und UW-Pflanzen ist eine solche Rute kürzeren evtl. überlegen, aber ob man mit ihr wirklich mehr fängt, ist von Kanal zu Kanal eben eine Frage des Bestandes und auch Glückssache...


----------



## Aalzheimer (24. März 2021)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Du Musst natürlich tun, was du für richtig hälst! Letztendlich ist jedes Kanalufer unterschiedlich gut oder schlecht für die Stellfischrutenangelei geeignet. Bei uns am Main-Donau-Kanal hab ich noch nie jemanden mit der Stellfisch angeln gesehen. Mit den Freileitungen war es nur ein Beispiel, da gute Angelstellen an unserem Fluß genau unter solchen liegen, deshalb verwende ich da lieber keine Rute über 3m.
> 
> Ich sage nicht, das eine Stellfisch keinen Sinn macht, an bestimmten Stellen im Kanal zwischen Steinen und UW-Pflanzen ist eine solche Rute kürzeren evtl. überlegen, aber ob man mit ihr wirklich mehr fängt, ist von Kanal zu Kanal eben eine Frage des Bestandes und auch Glückssache...


Gerade weil es niemand macht, würde ich es probieren Michael.


----------



## Chief Brolly (25. März 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Gerade weil es niemand macht, würde ich es probieren Michael.


Mein "Rutenwald" ist schon dicht genug, Torsten! Eine oder zwei Stellfischruten einzusetzen, garantieren nicht immer und überall Erfolg... 

Werde meine Aale zukünftig weiter mit meiner bisherigen Ausrüstung weiter fangen.


----------



## PirschHirsch (25. März 2021)

Eine Stellfischrute würde mich auch mal reizen - das ist einfach eine sehr interessante und punktgenaue Präsentation. Finde ich schon immer ansprechend.

Allerdings ist überall an meinen Gewässern dichter bis dichtester Uferbewuchs mit "Rücken-Gestrüpp" und überhängenden Bäumen.

Da habe ich bereits mit meinen vorhandenen 360ern starke Probleme bekommen, um nicht dauernd (und potenziell mit Rutenschaden) in der Vegetation hängenzubleiben. Vor allem bei Dunkelheit.

War mir irgendwann echt zu nervig. Drum bin ich inzwischen auf 270er runtergegangen, das ist vor allem im Dusteren dann wesentlich angenehmer.

Hätte ich entsprechend freie Ufer, würde ich schon lange auch ne Stellfischrute oder deren zwei besitzen. Und die dann auch zum Hechtangeln mit Köfi an Seerosenfeldern etc. verwenden.


----------



## Michael.S (25. März 2021)

Ich habe die Mitchel Extrem Pike exp 750 , 150 gramm Wurfgewicht  möchte die eigentlich auch mal wieder am Kanal auf Aal einsetzen , was für eine Rolle würde dazu passen , da die Rute ja schon einiges wiegt sollte die nicht zu schwer sein


----------



## börnie (26. März 2021)

Michael.S schrieb:


> Ich habe die Mitchel Extrem Pike exp 750 , 150 gramm Wurfgewicht  möchte die eigentlich auch mal wieder am Kanal auf Aal einsetzen , was für eine Rolle würde dazu passen , da die Rute ja schon einiges wiegt sollte die nicht zu schwer sein


...im Gegenteil. Deine Rolle sollte eigentlich bleischwer sein. Stellfischruten sind nur deshalb so "schwer", weil sie brutal kopflastig sind. Je leichter die Rolle umso schwerer wird sie Dir in der Hand liegen...und umgekehrt.
Das Aal-Fischen mit Stellfiruten ist eine geniale Methode, die ich an vielen Gewässern für die absolut überlegene Variante halte.
Als ich Ende der 80er Jahre diesbezüglich meine ersten Versuche an den Kanälen und Flüssen gestartet habe, hatte ich oft nur eine Stefiru draußen. Die anderen beiden Ruten meistens mit gewöhnlicher Grundmontage. Gefangen habe ich aber überdurchschnittlich mit der Stellfischrute.
Später habe ich dann eigentlich nur noch mit dieser Methode gefischt.
Man kann dabei auch vieles probieren und experimentieren. Auftreibende Montagen, präzise auf einem Futterplatz fischen oder aktiv mit der Stellfischrute auf Aalsuche gehen.
Ich habe meistens mit abgeänderten schweren Boloruten gefischt. Die steifen Hechtknüppel eher nicht.


----------



## Kauli11 (27. März 2021)

börnie schrieb:


> Ich habe meistens mit abgeänderten schweren Boloruten gefischt


Was verstehst du unter abgeänderten schweren Boloruten?


----------



## börnie (27. März 2021)

Kauli11 schrieb:


> Was verstehst du unter abgeänderten schweren Boloruten?


...ich habe die Spitzenteile eingekürzt oder auch mal gegen andere ausgetauscht.
Im Rückgrat sind die schwereren Boloruten ja meistens recht straff und haben auch gut power. In der Endspitze aber zu weich und zu empfindlich. Danach hatte ich  auch mit stärkere Schlangen keine ernsthaften Probleme.


----------



## Aalzheimer (27. März 2021)

Gebe @börnie   mit der Rolle Recht. Die dürfen nicht zu klein ausfallen um die Kopflastigkeit auszugleichen. Ich bevorzuge Freilaufrollen. Aber nur deshalbt, da sich damit der Abstand von Pose zu Rute einfach einstellen lässt. Im Kanal als Schnurabzug beim Biss nicht zu gebrauchen.  Am großen Strom kann es funktionieren.

Auch seine Einschätzung zu den Boloruten teile ich. Das Spitzenteil austauschen kann Wunder vollbringen. Ein Problem bleiben aber häufig die kleinen Ringe. Da läuft es leider nicht so sauber durch wie bei einer richtigen Stellfisch. Aber funktionieren tut es


----------



## börnie (28. März 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Ein Problem bleiben aber häufig die kleinen Ringe. Da läuft es leider nicht so sauber durch wie bei einer richtigen Stellfisch. Aber funktionieren tut es


...da bin ich absolut bei Dir. Besonders wenn sie dann rasant und im 90° Winkel zur Rute abziehen und man denkt, der reißt Dir gleich die Rute aus dem Ständer (obwohl der Bügel ja offen ist). Du kennst das.
Den Spitzenring und die beiden Ringe darunter habe ich eigentlich immer direkt gegen größere getauscht.
Trotzdem beim Biss dann mögl. flott über die Steinpackung zur Rute gehechtet und die Gerte Richtung abziehendem Fisch gehalten.
100x den Knöchel verstaucht oder fast in den Kanal gesegelt...aber egal. Hauptsache Widerstandsminimierung, keinen Fehlbiss und wieder einen schönen Schleicher im Eimer...kranke Aal-Angelei


----------



## Aalzheimer (28. März 2021)

Einfach zum verlieben


----------



## DenizJP (29. März 2021)

9,2 Grad am Main Leute!!

Herrje bald geht es hoffentlich los!!


----------



## Drillsucht69 (29. März 2021)

Immer wieder sportlich der Sprint aus dem Stuhl über der Packung zu Rute...
Ich liebe es, so bleibt man jung ...
Geht noch geiler: Aus dem Schlafsack in die Stiefel.............!!!


----------



## PirschHirsch (29. März 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> 9,2 Grad am Main Leute!!
> 
> Herrje bald geht es hoffentlich los!!



Hole derweil mal die Wallerspinne raus - ab ca. 10 C° im Wasser wird das echt interessant.


----------



## Esox 1960 (29. März 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Immer wieder sportlich der Sprint aus dem Stuhl über der Packung zu Rute...
> Ich liebe es, so bleibt man jung ...
> Geht noch geiler: Aus dem Schlafsack in die Stiefel.............!!!


Stiefel,..........??? ,.................dafür ist keine Zeit mehr !


----------



## Aalzheimer (29. März 2021)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Stiefel,..........??? ,.................dafür ist keine Zeit mehr !


Ich ziehe aus dem Zelt heraus auch immer die Rennsandandalen, ähm Gummilatschen vor.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (29. März 2021)

Rennsandalen hört sich gut an, zu Not kann man ja auch mit den Stiefeln in den Schlafsack ...


----------



## DenizJP (29. März 2021)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Hole derweil mal die Wallerspinne raus - ab ca. 10 C° im Wasser wird das echt interessant.


die steht auch hier und wartet auf ihren Einsatz ^^


----------



## PirschHirsch (29. März 2021)

Dann nix wie ran, genau jetzt beginnt die beste Zeit dafür.

Aber gut damit jetzt, ist ja schließlich ein Aal-Thread. 

Wollte ich nur kurz anmerken, falls mit den Aalen noch nicht richtig was gehen sollte.


----------



## Aalzheimer (2. April 2021)

Hier nochmal der einfachste aller aufbauten im Kanal bei loser Steinschüttung. Dazu noch richtig geil windstabil


----------



## DenizJP (7. April 2021)

Kleine Frage in die Runde


letzte Woche war es noch ca 12 Grad im Wasser, nun wieder ca 9 Grad.


sind die Aale die letzte Woche aktiv geworden sind dann noch weiterhin aktiv? Oder ziehen die sich wieder zurück??


----------



## jkc (7. April 2021)

Hi, als wechselwarme Viecher werden die bei einem solchen Temperatursturz sicherlich mit einem Rückgang der Aktivität reagieren.
Ich will nicht sagen, dass man gar keine Chance hat, aber gut ist sowas nicht.


----------



## PirschHirsch (8. April 2021)

Würde ich auch sagen.

Ich gehe ja eigentlich angeln, wenn ich Zeit habe - ohne Rücksicht auf irgendwelche Bedingungen.

Aber:

Wir hatten gestern nen regelrechten Schneesturm, heute ist es immer noch arschkalt und kaum über Null. Die Tage davor war aber schon T-Shirt-Wetter.

Insofern verzichte ich - so ne "spontane Winterrückkehr" schlägt allen Fischen erfahrungsgemäß stärkstens auf den Magen.

Auch den Döbeln und Forellen, obwohl die ja mit Kälte sonst kein Problem haben. Das wird dann immer extremst zäh bis erfolglos.

An Aal und Waller denke ich da gar nicht erst, das bringt es nach so ner heftigen und schnellen Frost-Rückkehr-Attacke erfahrungsgemäß genau null. Man will ja dann schon auch potenziell was fangen und nicht nur frieren.

Da sollte dann schon ne Runde länger Frühling sein mit durchgängiger Erwärmung, damit da realistisch was gehen kann.

Die eigentliche Wassertemperatur ist IMO nicht so das Problem, sofern recht konstant - aber eben der starke Sturz in kurzer Zeit um diverse Grade.


----------



## DenizJP (8. April 2021)

Kumpel hat mich animiert 

wir gehen trotzdem morgen Abend raus an den Main 

Vielleicht erbarmt sich ja was (außer Grundeln!!)


----------



## Aalzheimer (8. April 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Kumpel hat mich animiert
> 
> wir gehen trotzdem morgen Abend raus an den Main
> 
> Vielleicht erbarmt sich ja was (außer Grundeln!!)


Auch mein Plan. Ausser das mit dem Main


----------



## DenizJP (8. April 2021)

Aalzheimer wieviel Grad habt ihr denn am Wasser?

bei uns sind es aktuell 9,2 Grad und morgen wird es zumindest wieder etwas wärmer mit 13° tagsüber und 8° Abends.


----------



## DenizJP (8. April 2021)

Mal ne Frage bzgl. dem Aalangeln ^^

ich hatte letzte Woche das Problem, dass scheinbar beim Auswerfen von meiner Feederspitze die Inneneinlage vom Spitzenring flöten gegangen ist....

ich hatte das noch nie - genutzt wurde erstmals ne geflochtene mit 10m Schlagschnur in 0,45mm Mono davor. Verbunden wurde über den Schlagschnurknoten wo ich das Ende des Knotens noch mit Feuerzeug zu nem Knubbel versenge.


denkt ihr es könnte tatsächlich der Schlagschnurknoten die Inneneinlage rausgerissen haben? Oder eher Quatsch? Das Teil war ca 1 Jahr bisher im Einsatz gewesen.




Alternativ muss ich morgen sonst mit ner 0,30mm Geflochtenen Stroft auf Aal angeln als 2.Rute und hoffen dass ich schnell genug an der Rute bin falls was beißt...


----------



## Rheinspezie (8. April 2021)

Ich denke, das wird wohl der Knoten rausgehauen haben....

R.S.


----------



## PirschHirsch (8. April 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> denkt ihr es könnte tatsächlich der Schlagschnurknoten die Inneneinlage rausgerissen haben?



Ich denke, genau das wird passiert sein. Du verwendest ja, soweit ich weiß, auch recht schwere Bleie?

Wenn sich da in so feinen Feederspitzen-Ringen was "einhängt", kann es die Einlage durchaus rausbolzen.

Ich würde künftig das Geflecht komplett weglassen und nur Mono fischen - die ist ohnehin abriebsfester.

Wenn es ohne Geflecht mit der Bissanzeige nicht richtig klappen sollte, stimmt irgendwas am Setup (inkl. Ruten-Aufstellwinkel, Schnurspannungs-Stärke zum liegenden Blei etc.) nicht.


----------



## hanzz (8. April 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> es könnte tatsächlich der





DenizJP schrieb:


> Knubbel





DenizJP schrieb:


> die Inneneinlage rausgerissen habe



Ich hab das mit dem Feuerzeug auch mal gemacht, mir ist das dann aber zu hart. Fühlt sich beim Auswerfen an, als wenn ein Wirbel durch die Ringe gefeuert wird. Hab ich kein gutes Gefühl bei. 

Könnte aber auch sein, dass die Einlage schon einen Weg hatte (Rute mal wo gegen oder runtergekippt) und der Knubbel nur das I Tüpfelchen war.


----------



## DenizJP (8. April 2021)

hmm dann wäre am besten die Lösung auf Aal mit ner reinen Mono zu fischen oder?


da ich das eh schon vorhatte: welche Monoschnur könnt ihr hier empfehlen so 0,30 - 0,35mm?

Ich würde sie dann für nächstes Mal vorbereiten, also 1-2 Tage einwässern und dann per Hand aufspulen auf die Spule und erneit ne Woche ruhen lassen.





für morgen nehm ich dann die dicke Geflochtene mit, bleibt nix anderes übrig.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (8. April 2021)

30er Mono ist sehr allroundig und reicht für Aal allemal.


----------



## DenizJP (8. April 2021)

Irgendne Marke die ihr empfehlen könnt?

Idealerweise kaum Memory-Effekt


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (8. April 2021)

Ich fische die Super Touch von Dream Tackle. Die ist seit diesem Jahr ein bisschen anders als die alten Chargen, eher grau (vormals grün), bisschen steifer und deswegen auch bisschen kringliger. Kommt mir aber auch deutlich abriebfester vor. Bisher bin ich von der Schnur überzeugt.


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. April 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> denkt ihr es könnte tatsächlich der Schlagschnurknoten die Inneneinlage rausgerissen haben?



Mit Sicherheit.


----------



## PirschHirsch (8. April 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> und hoffen dass ich schnell genug an der Rute bin falls was beißt...



Ich persönlich sitze auf Aal so dicht hinter meinen Ruten, dass ich im Sitzen rankomme und sofort anschlagen kann. Also Anschlag im Sitzen ohne Extra-Aufstehen-Müssen - denn letzteres kann schon zu viel Zeit kosten. Sofortiges Reagieren-Können bei Biss-Bemerken ist gefragt.

Konnte so schon diverse Aale verhaften, die ich mit Hinlaufen-Müssen etc. bestimmt nicht bekommen hätte - die haben harmloser gebissen als ein Kleindöbel. Teils so zaghaft, dass die Glocke gar nicht erst gebimmelt hat - ging dann rein optisch über das Knicklicht an der Glocke.

Das war nur ein ganz feines Gerüttel bzw. Gezupfe. Wenn ich sowas an der Spitze sehe, positioniere ich schon mal meine Hand dicht über dem Rutengriff (was nur geht, wenn man in unmittelbarer Nähe sitzt und sofort ungehindert rankommt - aber Vorsicht: Nicht aus Versehen an die Rute kommen, sonst hat es sich potenziell sofort ausgebissen durch den "künstlichen" Ruck).

Wenn das Gerüttel / Genage dann 2 bis 3 Sekunden kontinuierlich anhält, bekommt der Fisch augenblicklich brutal eine gezimmert (mit einer 180-g-Rute).

So hängen die Aale in den allermeisten Fällen auch ganz vorne ohne großartiges Geschlucke.

Einzelzupfer und dann wieder Ruhe, dann wieder Zupfer usw. sind Kleinfisch-Wurmabfresser. Da weiß man dann nach ein paar solcher Vorkommnisse, dass man mal seinen Köder kontrollieren sollte (ein leerer Haken fängt nix).

Kleinwaller beißen nochmal anders - da ist dann ein gewisses kontinuierliches "Rupfen" zu sehen. Bei den Aalen sieht das vergleichsweise "smoother" aus.

Nach ner Weile Erfahrung kann man dann schon recht gut am eigentlichen Biss auf den Beißenden schließen. Aber unabhängig davon gilt immer:

Für nen Anschlag muss der Biss kontinuierlich ablaufen, d. h. es muss sozusagen ein laufender Fressvorgang beobachtbar sein. Das sieht man dann daran, dass sich die Spitze ständig bewegt und die Bewegung nicht abbricht. Egal, mit welcher Intensität:

Diese Bewegung kann wie gesagt auch extrem schwach ausfallen als ganz leichtes "Dauerzittern" in der Spitze ohne Glocken-Auslösung - drum bin ich da immer voll konzentriert und habe meine Rutenspitzen stets im Blick.

Bei nem (etwas) größeren Waller kann die Spitze auch einfach langsam krumm gehen - ebenfalls potenziell ohne Gebimmel, weil da nicht unbedingt was ruckt. Die Spitze biegt sich dann einfach langsam immer weiter durch. Nennt sich neudeutsch "Vorzugsbiss" (glaube ich jedenfalls). 

Das macht so eigentlich kein anderer Fisch - wenn das der Fall war, dann immer Waller bei mir bis jetzt.

Ich verwende als Hauptschnur eine 0,40er Stroft ABR und als Vorfach die Mika Mussel Careline in 25 lbs und 40 cm Länge.

Da bekomme ich dann echt jedes Mini-Gezuppel prima mit. Allerdings spanne ich nicht hart durch bis zum Blei - ich spanne, bis sich die Spitze anfängt zu biegen.

Dann nehme ich per Hand-Spulen-Rückwärtsdreh so viel Spannung raus, dass die Spitze wieder gerade wird, aber dahinter trotzdem noch genügend Spannung auf der Schnur ist.

Also nicht wirklich Slack Line, sondern praktisch minimalst vorgespannt (so wenig wie sinnvoll möglich).

So rennen die Fische beim Beißen / Nagen nicht gleich voll gegen die Vorspannung der Rute und haben ein paar Zentimeter "Luft".

Die allerdings bei Überschreitung dann von mir sofort wie beschrieben mit nem derben Anschlag quittiert wird.

Vom Effekt her ein klein wenig wie so ein Bungee-Rig beim Wallerangeln - nur eben direkt über die Spitze bzw. Schnurspannung feinjustiert ohne Bungee-Element.

Etwas doof verbal zu beschreiben, das müsste man eigentlich eher live vorführen.

Das kurze Geflechtsvorfach in Verbindung mit feinjustiertem Durchspannen und Anschlags-Aufmerksamkeit bringt mir nun mehr verwandelte Bisse (und daher Aale) als früher mit langem Vorfach und vergleichsweise stärker durchgespannter Rute.

Ich angle nur mit Wurm auf Aal - wir haben praktisch nur Spitzköpfe. Und Zander sind in meinen Aalgewässern zu selten für einen Köfi-Einsatz.

Es kommt aber keine Langeweile auf: Habe als Beifang schon Waller, Döbel, Barbe, Karpfen und Gründling gehabt.

Grundeln haben wir zum Glück (noch) nicht, aber so Gründlings- oder Kleindöbel-Rudel können dann schon auch mal nerven.


----------



## magi (8. April 2021)

Mach Nägel mit Köpfen und sattel auf Mono um...


----------



## DenizJP (8. April 2021)

Werde ich machen - vermutlich die ABR.


aber wird für morgen Abend eh zu spät sein.


werde es folgendermaßen lösen: Schlagschnur auf 1-1,5m kürzen - so dass ich mit dem Knoten nicht an den Ring komme bei 3,60m Feederrute und immer noch bissel auswerfen kann.

Parallel bestell ich heute Abend die ABR. und werd sie die Tage aufspulen.




dann bin ich fürs nächste Mal wenn es wieder warm wird bestens gewappnet!


----------



## PirschHirsch (8. April 2021)

Vorsicht bei Geflechts-Einsatz mit kaputtem Spitzenring ohne Einlage:

Das kann Dir die Braid auf voller Wurfweite unrettbar schrotten. Eventuell sogar mit Freiflug der Montage. Oder Abriss bei Biss.

Also wenn Geflecht, dann unbedingt die Spitze auf eine mit nicht defektem Endring wechseln.


----------



## magi (8. April 2021)

Dann hoffe ich, dass du eine grosse Spule bzw. Deine Spule der Rolle einen großen Durchmesser hat. Die Stroft ABR ist ähnlich wie ihre Schwestern recht drahtig. Ne 0,30 er auf einer 4000er Shimanogrösse wird schon eng. Das vielleicht mal so als Anhalt bzw. Hilfestellung, auch wenn ich dein Gerät nicht kenne.

Edit: warum greifst du nicht zur Stellfischrute, wenn du gerade nur Geflecht am Start hast. Dank Pose bleibt dann doch alles weg von den Steinen...Grundangeln mit den dünnen Geflochtenen ohne nennenswerte Schlagschnur ist wie f××××× im Puff ohne Gummi


----------



## DenizJP (8. April 2021)

das auch ne Idee...


bevor wegen Geäst etc. mich gedrück ABER ich angel morgen mit Kumpel unter ner Brücke. wäre also ne Idee.

VG


EDIT: PirschHirsch  hätte eh wenn mit ner anderen Feederrute und anderer Spitze geangelt.


EDIT EDIT: da es mein allererster Versuch mit Stellfischrute wäre... gibts wo nen gutes Video oder Erklärung bzgl Drill auf Aal? Bzw was ich beachten muss?


----------



## Gert-Show (8. April 2021)

Marke ist eigentlich egal. Ein 30er Plastikdraht no-name tut auf kurze Wurfdistanz seinen Zweck. Und du musst am Main ja nicht weit raus.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (8. April 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Ich ziehe aus dem Zelt heraus auch immer die Rennsandandalen, ähm Gummilatschen vor.



Sofern man daran noch denkt.....
...mir isses schon paarmal passiert, das nachts der Wallerprügel krumm geht, ich aus dem Schlafsack über die Steinpackung Richtung Rute galoppiere und mich dann im Drill wundere, warum ich nasse Socken habe. 
Da muß ich dann halt durch,einfach mal Rute ablegen is nich.


----------



## Blueser (8. April 2021)

Kenne ich irgendwo her ...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (9. April 2021)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Sofern man daran noch denkt.....
> ...mir isses schon paarmal passiert, das nachts der Wallerprügel krumm geht, ich aus dem Schlafsack über die Steinpackung Richtung Rute galoppiere und mich dann im Drill wundere, warum ich nasse Socken habe.
> Da muß ich dann halt durch,einfach mal Rute ablegen is nich.


Sind die unvergesslichsten Momente beim Angeln und wenn man noch mit ein geilen Kaliber belohnt wird umso schöner ...


----------



## Aalzheimer (9. April 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Aalzheimer wieviel Grad habt ihr denn am Wasser?
> 
> bei uns sind es aktuell 9,2 Grad und morgen wird es zumindest wieder etwas wärmer mit 13° tagsüber und 8° Abends.



Kanal Stand Gestern 8,3 Grad. Mal schauen ob was geht heut.
Ich verwende für die Angelei an der Weser übrigens die Shimano Technium in 0,33.
Habe keinerlei Probleme mit Ihr. Und Sie kann den "kalten" Schlag beim Werfen auch sehr gut haben.
Hatte schon "No-Names" gesehen, wo bei jedem 2 Wurf das Blei weg war.


----------



## DenizJP (9. April 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Ich verwende für die Angelei an der Weser übrigens die Shimano Technium in 0,33.


die Invisitec? Es gibt ja 2 Technium-Schnüre glaube ich.


----------



## Aalzheimer (9. April 2021)

DenizJP
Oh, willst Du Sie heute also testen?
Also ganz grundsätzlich muss man sich natürlich erstmal an den kompletten Umgang gewöhnen. Schaue Dir vorher genau an, ob Irgendwo Bäume oder sonstige überhängende Sachen auch hinter dem Wasser sind. Du glaubst gar nicht wie lang 8m einfach mal so getragen und geschwenkt sein können  .

Zumindest bei uns ist es heute noch recht windig. Einen ersten Einsatz mit Seitenwind, empfehle ich nicht. Das würde Dich zermürben und Dir evtl. von Anfang an die Lust darauf nehmen.

Den Anschlag kann man kräftig setzen, aber doch auch mit ein wenig Übung. Bedenke den Hebel den Du mit 8m in der Hand hast. Nicht verzagen wenn es ein paar mal nicht klappt. Spätestens nach dem ersten erfolgreichen Drill hat Dich das Fieber gepackt. Wie schon mal häufiger beschrieben ziehe ich beim Drill 2-3 Elemente ein, um einfacher Keschern zu können falls nötig. Beim Köfiangeln ziehe ich sogar schon vor dem Anschlag ein.

WICHTIG: Solltest Du einen Hänger (falsch gelotet) haben, zerre nicht mit aller kraft daran. Diese Ruten neigen zum Bruch wenn Du versuchst das über den Hebel zu lösen. Im Falle eines Festsitzens nach dem Biss (auch Grundeln tun das gerne), halte ich Die Rute ca. 60 Sekunden auf Spannung. Häufig bekommt man den Aal so noch gelöst. Wenn in beiden Fällen nichts mehr zu machen ist, Rutenspitze zum Wasser und Rückwärtsgang, in der Hoffnung, das das Vorfach als erstes aufgibt.

Aber das ist wirklich alles hier nur schwer zu vermitteln. Üben und Üben. Das Handling ist Gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber glaube mir es lohnt sich. Ich bin mittlerweile schon richtige traurig wenn ich die Grund- oder Feederruten mit 3,60 oder noch schlimmer die UL Rute in der Hand habe. Sind irgendwie alle abgebrochen und unvollständig

Das Video fand ich immer sehr gut, vor allen Dingen, weil dort mit Eigenbauposen aufgrund der hohen Strömung geangelt wurde. Das steht bei mir dieses Jahr in der Weser auch nochmal auf der To-Do Liste. Trifft wahrscheinlich auch eher auf die Bedingung im Main zu, als meine sonstige Kanalströmung.


----------



## DenizJP (9. April 2021)

Will schauen  aber ja - wir haben heute 4kmh Wind - muss ich gucken ob das bereits zu viel ist da wir unter einer Brücke angeln werden.


----------



## Aalzheimer (9. April 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Will schauen  aber ja - wir haben heute 4kmh Wind - muss ich gucken ob das bereits zu viel ist da wir unter einer Brücke angeln werden.


Ich hoffe die Brücke ist sehr hoch, ansonsten ist das keine gute Idee


----------



## Snâsh (9. April 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Will schauen  aber ja - wir haben heute 4kmh Wind - muss ich gucken ob das bereits zu viel ist da wir unter einer Brücke angeln werden.


und schaue das der Rutenhalter Stabil steht. Ich kenne ja zufälligerweise die Strecke an der du fischen willst sehr gut. Ich kenne kaum stellen unter Brücken, wo du den einigermaßen Stabil reinbekommst. Eventuell mit nem Stein fixieren wie Aalzheimer gezeigt hat!


----------



## Rheinspezie (9. April 2021)

Moin,

ob die Stellfischrute am breiten Industriefluss ( Main ) funktioniert, bleibt abzuwarten.

Da standen die Aale doch eher im Strom?!

Letztendlich wird sie sich dann aber im Nahbereich auf Zander nach der Schonzeit bewähren...

Ob die Mainaale so nahe am Ufer stehen ( was ich nicht wirklich glaube ), würde ich im Sommer mal testen , wenn der Aal richtig läuft.

R.S.

P.s: denke, da pflückt man sich eher eine Grundel nach der anderen aus der Packung - nach der Schonzeit würde ich mal grundeln anbieten.


----------



## DenizJP (9. April 2021)

Also der Slick tut hier am Main seine Aale meist ufernah fischen - ich tatsächlich eher weiter draußen.

der angelt aber auch Richtung bayerische Seite wenn ich mich richtig erinnere.



muss es halt ausprobieren. zumindest bei der jetzigen Wettersituation kamen die Bisse nah am Ufer.


----------



## Gert-Show (9. April 2021)

Grundsätzlich ist der Main im Unterlauf nicht durchgängig gleich strukturiert, es gibt schon die typische Steinpackung, wo es sofort auf 2 m runter geht, dann relativ gerade, um dann in die ausgebaggerte Fahrrinne abzufallen, aber es gibt auch noch natürliche Uferbereiche.
Richtig, Slick ist bei Wertheim unterwegs, da ist der Main ein völlig anderes Gewässer und mit Deniz's Abschnitt überhaupt nicht zu vergleichen.
Jetzt im Frühjahr kommen die Schleicher nachts schon in flache ufernahe Bereiche, um sich am Laich anderer Fische zu laben.


----------



## Rheinspezie (9. April 2021)

Na dann Petri Heil !!! 

R.S.


----------



## Nomade (5. Juni 2021)

Hi,
welches ist denn die größte Hakengröße, die Spitzkopfaale ab 60 cm noch bewältigen können (wegen Beifang)?


----------



## vonda1909 (5. Juni 2021)

Mehn 2er


----------



## Rheinspezie (5. Juni 2021)

1er würde ich sagen , vllt. sogar noch größer.

R.S.


----------



## Esox 1960 (5. Juni 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> 1er würde ich sagen , vllt. sogar noch größer.
> 
> R.S.


Ja,............. genau wie die Grundeln.


----------



## Aalzheimer (5. Juni 2021)

Ich habe noch Bilder da hängen 15cm Aale sauber gehakt  am 1er Haken. Macht euch darüber nicht so viele Gedanken


----------



## Nomade (5. Juni 2021)

Hi,
ich meinte aufgrund des Beifangs eher etwas ab Hakengröße 2/0 aufwärts, minimal 1/0.
Wie sieht es da aus? Normale Wurmhaken. Keine Haken mit großem Hakenbogen.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (5. Juni 2021)

Auf allgemeine Hakengrößen kann man eh nix geben, da backt jede Hakenschmiede quasi ihre eigene Größentabelle.
Ein 2/0er Gamakatsu lässt sich nicht immer 1:1 mit anderen Fabrikaten vergleichen, um einfach mal ein Beispiel zu nennen.

Lass einfach mal dein Bauchgefühl entscheiden und ab dafür.


----------



## vonda1909 (6. Juni 2021)

Bei wer oder 1ner machst  du nix  verkehrt  zum einen kannst du selber die Haken  lösen wie zu kleine.


----------



## Nomade (6. Juni 2021)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Mehn 2er





vonda1909 schrieb:


> Bei wer oder 1ner machst  du nix  verkehrt  zum einen kannst du selber die Haken  lösen wie zu kleine.


Ich finde dich schwer zu verstehen.



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Auf allgemeine Hakengrößen kann man eh nix geben, da backt jede Hakenschmiede quasi ihre eigene Größentabelle.
> Ein 2/0er Gamakatsu lässt sich nicht immer 1:1 mit anderen Fabrikaten vergleichen, um einfach mal ein Beispiel zu nennen.


Das stimmt, doch denke ich, dass die Unterschiede bei den von mir genannten "normalen Wurmhaken" nicht groß sind, oder meinst du doch?


----------



## PirschHirsch (6. Juni 2021)

Nomade schrieb:


> Das stimmt, doch denke ich, dass die Unterschiede bei den von mir genannten "normalen Wurmhaken" nicht groß sind, oder meinst du doch?



Da gibt es sogar Gamakatsu-intern buchstäblich gigantische Unterschiede:

Halte mal einen dieser roten geschwungenen Wurmhaken gegen nen silbernen, nicht geschwungenen Wurmhaken von denen (bin grade zu faul, die genauen Gama-Hakennamen rauszusuchen) - die silbernen fallen im Vergleich viel größer aus (bei gleicher Größenangabe).


----------



## Nomade (6. Juni 2021)

Danke, aber mit "normale Wurmhaken" meine ich normale Wurmhaken, nicht irgendwelche anders nach aktuellem Modetrend geschwungenen Wurmhaken.
Bei Gamakatsu eben die braunen oder silbernen. Die sind sehr ähnlich denen von VMC, etc.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (6. Juni 2021)

Ich persönlich meide Hakenformen wie auf den letzten beiden Bildern konsequent seit Jahren....gebogene Spitze Richtung Schenkel hatte ich immer schlechtere Bissausbeute wie mit gerader Spitze.


----------



## DenizJP (9. Juni 2021)

Nachdem ich die letzten paar Male relativ rabiate aber kurze Bisse beim Aalangeln hatte will ich heute Abend (evtl. je nach Wetter) es mal mit einer simplen Festbleimontage probieren.


also Hauptschnur > 1-2 Gummistopper > Antitangle-Boom > Perle > Wirbel+Karabiner > Vorfach


aufgrund der Strömung werd ich Vorfächer bis so 70cm Länge nutzen und 120-170gr Grundbleie.




hab ich was vergessen?


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. Juni 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Nachdem ich die letzten paar Male relativ rabiate aber kurze Bisse beim Aalangeln hatte will ich heute Abend (evtl. je nach Wetter) es mal mit einer simplen Festbleimontage probieren.
> 
> 
> also Hauptschnur > 1-2 Gummistopper > Antitangle-Boom > Perle > Wirbel+Karabiner > Vorfach



Festbleimontage für Aal?
Das schreit geradezu nach ruckartigen Bissen ohne Fisch.


----------



## DenizJP (9. Juni 2021)

also ich hab nun schon mehrere Quellen gefunden die meinen das würde an großen Flüssen mit Strömung klappen

u.a. der Kollege hier


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. Juni 2021)

Probier es aus und schreib dann mal wie es lief.


----------



## DenizJP (9. Juni 2021)

werd eine Rute auf Durchlaufblei und eine auf Festblei montieren und testen ^^


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. Juni 2021)

Gute Idee.


----------



## PirschHirsch (9. Juni 2021)

Zumindest mit Wurm hätte ich aufgrund dann unbemerkbarer Kleinfisch-Köderabfresser keinen Bock auf Festblei - da wäre mir die Gefahr viel zu groß, zu lange mit leerem Haken zu angeln.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (9. Juni 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Nachdem ich die letzten paar Male relativ rabiate aber kurze Bisse beim Aalangeln hatte will ich heute Abend (evtl. je nach Wetter) es mal mit einer simplen Festbleimontage probieren.
> 
> 
> also Hauptschnur > 1-2 Gummistopper > Antitangle-Boom > Perle > Wirbel+Karabiner > Vorfach
> ...


Das wichtigste, den Haken und Köder …


----------



## Esox 1960 (9. Juni 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Das wichtigste, den Haken und Köder …


Nur so,..... lassen sich Fehlbisse zuverlässig vermeiden................................


----------



## kingandre88 (10. Juni 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Nachdem ich die letzten paar Male relativ rabiate aber kurze Bisse beim Aalangeln hatte will ich heute Abend (evtl. je nach Wetter) es mal mit einer simplen Festbleimontage probieren.
> 
> 
> also Hauptschnur > 1-2 Gummistopper > Antitangle-Boom > Perle > Wirbel+Karabiner > Vorfach
> ...


Hört sich für mich stark nach kleinen Welsen an...Die beißen hier auch so.


----------



## Rheinspezie (10. Juni 2021)

Hallo,

ich verstehe den Sinn der Festbleimontage im Strom jetzt nicht wiklich, habe so noch nie geangelt.

Bei einer straffen Rute, die Bremse zu und Durchlaufblei sollte ein Aal doch hängen, wenn er direkt auf die Hakenspitze beißt, der Widerstand der straffen Rute
ist doch vergleichbar zum Festblei?!

Davon ab habe ich mehr Erfolg , gerade auf Aal , wenn ich nach dem ersten Zuppeln die Rute in die Hand nehme und bei weiteren Bissen immer leicht nachgebe.

Aale wollen in der Regel nehmen und zwar kann das auch mal länger dauern, je weniger Widerstand, desto besser.

Wird nach den ersten Zupplern dann ein konsequentes Rucken oder bestenfalls Ziehen, wird angehauen und die hängen in der Regel dann .

Auch kleine Brat-Aale ab so 45cm.

Gerade auf Aal würde ich "sensibel" aber halt einfach angeln...also Rute in die Hand und bischen nachgeben.

R.S.


----------



## DenizJP (10. Juni 2021)

Jo danke für eure Meinung.

hab gestern erstmal aufgrund fehlender Ausrüstung eh mit Durchlaufblei und Freilauf geangelt.

gebracht hat es leider nix - gab in 3,5 Stunden 2x leichte Zuppler und sonst Totenstille...


scheint noch entweder zu "frisch" zu sein oder letztes Jahr war tatsächlich einfach ein magisches Aaljahr hier am Main


----------



## Rheinspezie (10. Juni 2021)

Zuppler sind auch gerne mal Weißfische - Güster etc. 

Da machste Nix, die hängen einfach nicht - nicht so sehr der Montage mißtrauen.

Neuer Wurm, ab dafür !

R.S.


----------



## DenizJP (10. Juni 2021)

mal schauen - erstmal ausruhen - mein Körper macht die nächtlichen Spritztouren sonst nicht mehr mit xD


----------



## vonda1909 (10. Juni 2021)

Dann versuche  es mal  mit Endblei...kurzem Ausleger und 30cm Vorfach.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (10. Juni 2021)

Nicht schwächeln Deniz, der Holunder blüht, sollte also doch was gehen, so wie ich es im Netz hier gelesen habe …


----------



## Esox 1960 (10. Juni 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> mal schauen - erstmal ausruhen - mein Körper macht die nächtlichen Spritztouren sonst nicht mehr mit xD


Da haben wir es hier besser und brauchen nicht nachts am Gewässer rum zu stolpern. . ( Da liegt man(n) schön bei Mutti . )  
Schaue dir mal das Gerät von "Spike" an,das ist der Typ mit dem Käppi. So viel zum Aal angeln
im großem Strom und wenn man wirklich,... auf alles vorbereitet ist.


----------



## Esox 1960 (10. Juni 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Nicht schwächeln Deniz, der Holunder blüht, sollte also doch was gehen, so wie ich es im Netz hier gelesen habe …
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So bald mein Heuschnupfen richtig Gas gibt,fangen die Aale an zu laufen,.................ein Glück ich kann es nicht mehr verpassen.


----------



## Fisherman'sFriend. (10. Juni 2021)

Hey Leute wie sieht's gerade aus ? War jetzt 3 Nächte hintereinander und hatte keinen einzigen biss.  Welche Stellen sind jetzt gut ? War eigentlich immer im Flachen auf 2m und einmal auf 5m


----------



## Esox 1960 (10. Juni 2021)

Fisherman'sFriend. schrieb:


> Hey Leute wie sieht's gerade aus ? War jetzt 3 Nächte hintereinander und hatte keinen einzigen biss.  Welche Stellen sind jetzt gut ? War eigentlich immer im Flachen auf 2m und einmal auf 5m


Am besten Stellen im Flachwasser suchen,wo die Weißfische gerade laichen und
dann auch ruhig mal mit einem kleinem Maden -Bündel versuchen .Wenn die Aale
den Laich der Weißfische einschlürfen klappt das oft besser,als mit einem großem Tauwurm.


----------



## Kauli11 (10. Juni 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> , der Holunder blüht, sollte also doch was gehen, so wie ich es im Netz hier gelesen habe


Du vertauscht da was. Das waren die Schlehen und nicht der Holunder.


----------



## Aalzheimer (11. Juni 2021)

Mir ist da


Kauli11 schrieb:


> Du vertauscht da was. Das waren die Schlehen und nicht der Holunder.


Mir ist das ganze blühende Unkraut suspekt.  
Vertraue da noch am ehesten auf Wachholder


----------



## DenizJP (11. Juni 2021)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Wenn die Aale
> den Laich der Weißfische einschlürfen klappt das oft besser,als mit einem großem Tauwurm.



teste ich heute Abend mal..

angel aktuell mit Tauwurm auf Aal und merke, dass die Bisse wirklich selten kommen im Moment..

und werde auch mal Fischfetzen anbieten.


----------



## Esox 1960 (11. Juni 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> teste ich heute Abend mal..
> 
> angel aktuell mit Tauwurm auf Aal und merke, dass die Bisse wirklich selten kommen im Moment..
> 
> und werde auch mal Fischfetzen anbieten.


Und denke daran,wenn du eine Stelle hast wo die Weißfische laichen,
die Aale kommen im dunkeln, teilweise in ganz flaches Wasser.Also so ruhig wie möglich
und vor allem beim auftreten am Ufer, ganz vorsichtig sein.


----------



## DenizJP (11. Juni 2021)

ok muss ich mal schauen - normalerweise angel ich weiter raus so ab 10m und weiter.. zumindest so fast alle meine Aale letztes Jahr im Sommer gefangen. aber dieses Jahr ist es ja eher alles später.

Ruten stellt ihr dann aber nicht mehr hoch oder? sondern eher flach ab?


----------



## Esox 1960 (11. Juni 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> ok muss ich mal schauen - normalerweise angel ich weiter raus so ab 10m und weiter.. zumindest so fast alle meine Aale letztes Jahr im Sommer gefangen. aber dieses Jahr ist es ja eher alles später.
> 
> Ruten stellt ihr dann aber nicht mehr hoch oder? sondern eher flach ab?


Ich lege sie waagerecht ab,hänge ein Überraschungsei mit Knicklicht (einfach kleines Loch oben rein und dann einfach ,eine Büroklammer zurecht biegen) in die Schnur und klemme die Schnur zusätzlich noch mit einen Gummiband so leicht wie möglich ein .Beim Biss geht dann erst das Ei nach oben bevor der Aal die Schnur aus dem Gummiband zieht.Dann kann er ohne Wiederstand abziehen.Am besten nur mit zwei Ruten angeln, in der Mitte sitzen,eine links,eine rechts.so kann man am besten reagieren, wenn was passiert.


----------



## DenizJP (11. Juni 2021)

Das mit Ü-Ei mach ich inzwischen auch ^^


----------



## Drillsucht69 (11. Juni 2021)

Es steckt aber nur immer in jedem siebten Ei ein Aal drin   …


----------



## Blueser (11. Juni 2021)

Ich nutze ausschließlich die Knicklichtpose auf Aal kurz vor der Schilfkante, spannender ist kein Krimi .
 Grundangel nur noch auf Karpfen.


----------



## DenizJP (11. Juni 2021)

Sicherlich eine klasse und auch spannende Methode aber am Main kenn ich kaum Stellen wo die Pose (zumindest ohne Stellfischrute) wirklich klappt...


und mit der Stellfischrute hatte ich bisher sehr viel Schwierigkeiten muss ich gestehen... zumindest hier am Main.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (11. Juni 2021)

Beim Holunder hat es in der Birne "klick" gemacht .
Zielgenau Dieter Schickers Taschenbuch "Aalangeln" aus dem Regal genommen. Tatsächlich, auf Seite 45 ganz unten stehts, daß es zur Holunderblüte schwierig wird...Manches brennt sich wirklich ins Hirn ein, das Buch ist 40 Jahre alt .
Blöd nur, die Holunderblüte beginnt dank Klimaerwärmung heute 14 Tage früher .


----------



## Esox 1960 (11. Juni 2021)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Beim Holunder hat es in der Birne "klick" gemacht .
> Zielgenau Dieter Schickers Taschenbuch "Aalangeln" aus dem Regal genommen. Tatsächlich, auf Seite 45 ganz unten stehts, daß es zur Holunderblüte schwierig wird...Manches brennt sich wirklich ins Hirn ein, das Buch ist 40 Jahre alt .
> Blöd nur, die Holunderblüte beginnt dank Klimaerwärmung heute 14 Tage früher .


Dann bist du "Fuchs"und gehst einfach 14 Tage später los.


----------



## DenizJP (11. Juni 2021)

was aktuell auch schlimm ist ist, dass auf dem Main momentan massiv viel Blütenzeugs schwimmt...

vorgestern gefühlt jedes Mal ca 20cm Schmodder fest um die Mono gewickelt gehabt...


----------



## vonda1909 (11. Juni 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Mir ist da
> 
> Mir ist das ganze blühende Unkraut suspekt.
> Vertraue da noch am ehesten auf Wachholder


Der hat auch geblüht....


----------



## vonda1909 (11. Juni 2021)

Die Ruten flach Knicklicht vorn an der Spitze si bekommst du jeden Zupfer mit.


----------



## Aalzheimer (12. Juni 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Sicherlich eine klasse und auch spannende Methode aber am Main kenn ich kaum Stellen wo die Pose (zumindest ohne Stellfischrute) wirklich klappt...
> 
> 
> und mit der Stellfischrute hatte ich bisher sehr viel Schwierigkeiten muss ich gestehen... zumindest hier am Main.


Welche denn?


----------



## Michael.S (12. Juni 2021)

Hat schon mal jemand mit Absenkblei auf Aale gefischt , ich habe hier am Kanal viele Ruderboote ( Ruderverein von einer bis Achter ) und wegen des hohen Schilfs erkenne ich die meist  erst wenn es zu spät ist , im Netz findet man nichts darüber


----------



## DenizJP (12. Juni 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Welche denn?


Allein im Dunklen war es schwer damit zu hantieren 

außerdem war ich an einer suboptimalen Stelle 

Werde es demnächst mal mit Kollegen erneut probieren


----------



## rustaweli (10. Juli 2021)

Hätte da auch eine Frage an Euch.
Wie haltet Ihr es eigentlich nach Fängen mit den Vorfächern? 
Also wenn sie noch gut und intakt, aber vollgeschleimt sind. Stört es die Aale wenn sie zwar einen Köder riechen und finden, dieser jedoch auch Gerüche von Artgenossen enthält? Habt Ihr da Unterschiede feststellen können, oder ist Aalschleim am Vorfach egal? 
Diese Frage kreist seit gestern durch meinen Kopf.


----------



## kingandre88 (10. Juli 2021)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Hätte da auch eine Frage an Euch.
> Wie haltet Ihr es eigentlich nach Fängen mit den Vorfächern?
> Also wenn sie noch gut und intakt, aber vollgeschleimt sind. Stört es die Aale wenn sie zwar einen Köder riechen und finden, dieser jedoch auch Gerüche von Artgenossen enthält? Habt Ihr da Unterschiede feststellen können, oder ist Aalschleim am Vorfach egal?
> Diese Frage kreist seit gestern durch meinen Kopf.


Muss ehrlicherweise zugeben das ich nie vollgeschleimte Vorfächer habe.

Da ich aber nur mit selbstgebundenen Vorfächern(nur geflochtene) fische, benutze ich die nur einmal und guck dann in Ruhe zuhause und binde evtl neu mit der gleichen Schnur  da ich gerne längere Vorfäcger fische


----------



## rustaweli (10. Juli 2021)

kingandre88 schrieb:


> Muss ehrlicherweise zugeben das ich nie vollgeschleimte Vorfächer habe.
> 
> Da ich aber nur mit selbstgebundenen Vorfächern(nur geflochtene) fische, benutze ich die nur einmal und guck dann in Ruhe zuhause und binde evtl neu mit der gleichen Schnur  da ich gerne längere Vorfäcger fische


Hat sich noch nie ein Aal um das Vorfach gewickelt? Auch nicht an Land beim Entkeschern und Abhaken?
Verstehe ich das richtig, Du erneuert also jedes Vorfach nach einem Fang?


----------



## Drillsucht69 (10. Juli 2021)

Ich fummel nicht lange rum, Wirbel auf und Vorfach ab egal wie er hängt…Habe gar kein Kontakt mit der Hand zum Aal, ist mir zu schleimige Angelegenheit beim Angeln…
Ob der Aal die Gerüche wahr nehmt vom eigenen Schleim, habe ich mir noch gar keine Gedanken dazu gemacht… Aber wenn man den in der Hand hat, wird der Geruch auch auf dem Wurm übertragen bei neuen beködern und nicht nur der Geruch auf der Schnur…
Interessante Frage, ob es ein Unterschied macht bei der feinen Nase…
Ich rauche auch und fange trotzdem, aber aus aberglauben drück ich vor dem anködern auch die Wurmerde zwischen den Zeigefinger und Daumen kurz zum verreiben um den Nikotingeruch etwas zu mildern aber auch nicht immer…

Unser Aalzheimer raucht Kette und fängt trotzdem hervorragend, vielleicht liegt es nur an der Zigarettenmarke die er raucht…

Ich werde demnächst auch nur noch West bei Aalangeln rauchen, vielleicht klappt es besser …


----------



## kingandre88 (11. Juli 2021)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Hat sich noch nie ein Aal um das Vorfach gewickelt? Auch nicht an Land beim Entkeschern und Abhaken?
> Verstehe ich das richtig, Du erneuert also jedes Vorfach nach einem Fang?


Richtig..das geht schnell bei mir.Aal groß genug, Vorfach kommt ab..Ists n kleiner wird die Schnur so schnell wie möglich vorne am Haken gekappt.
Wie Drillsucht Fackel ich da nicht lange, das kam bei mir schon einige nicht mehr vor mit dem Schleim.

Mag vielleicht auch an der geflochtenen Schnur liegen, da weicher als Mono


----------



## Rheinspezie (11. Juli 2021)

Ich ziehe den Schleim kurz ab vom Vorfach und weiter geht´s.

Konnte noch keinen negativen Auswirkungen feststellen - es gibt sogar ( Drücker?  ) - Fische im Meer , die bilden einen Schleim-Cocon um sich, damit sie vor Raubfischen (Riffhaien) nicht gewittert werden können.

Und da wo ich angel, gibt es viele Aale - die werden sich also von der witterung her "kennen" - und versuchen, den Wurm trotzdem zu ergattern!?

Also wie gesagt kurz säubern und weiter - hatte trotzdem noch zahlreiche Bisse !

R.s.


----------



## rustaweli (12. Oktober 2021)

Würde gern nochmals 2 Themenpunkte aufgreifen. 
Da wäre zum Ersten die Freilauffrage. Wie haltet Ihr das? Bin unschlüssig. Ist solch einer am Fluss, trotz hoch gestellter Ruten und Bisserkennung über Spitze/Glocke, nicht trotzdem besser falls doch einmal ein Run von Karpfen/Barbe o Wels kommt? Im schlimmsten Fall vielleicht gar ein Doppelbiss? 
Oder doch nur Schnick Schnack? 

Dann wäre da noch die Rutenlänge. Da gab es hier auch schon verschiedene Ansichten oder Vorlieben. Klar, Gewässerbeschaffenheit spielt auch mit rein. 
Aber was spräche an einem mittleren Fluss gegen kurze Aalpicker oder andere kurze Ruten um die 2,5m? Hochgestellt im Brandungsständer, Tripod, etc. Wie meint Ihr das zwecks "Hebel" beim Aalangeln? Beim Spinnfischen reichen solche Längen doch auch, oder?


----------



## Michael.S (12. Oktober 2021)

Rutenlänge würde ich nicht unter 3 Meter gehen , einen Aal mus mann immer vom Grund fernhalten sonnst besteht die Gefahr das er sich festsetzt und das geht am besten je länger die Rute ist , ich nehme da meine Karpfenruten von 12 ft.


----------



## Purist (14. Oktober 2021)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Da wäre zum Ersten die Freilauffrage. Wie haltet Ihr das?
> 
> Dann wäre da noch die Rutenlänge. Da gab es hier auch schon verschiedene Ansichten oder Vorlieben. Klar, Gewässerbeschaffenheit spielt auch mit rein.



Freilauf ist nett, aber nicht zwingend, zur Not tut's ein Gummiband an der Rute zum Schnureinklemmen (Mono nicht knicken!) und ein offener Rollenbügel, um Rutenklau zu verhindern. Ich habe mir dieses Jahr einfach mal eine Baitcaster auf eine alte 3,8m Telerute geschnallt. Baitcaster hatten schließlich schon Freilauf, als es den bei Stationärrollen noch nicht gab. Es war sehr bequem damit zu angeln, zu werfen (nur Pose, Wirbel, Haken, Köder) und zu drillen, das werde ich im kommenden Jahr wiederholen.

Die Rutenlänge hängt vom Ufer und dem Gewässer ab, bei vielen Hindernissen im Wasser und schlechtem Zugang zum Ufer ist mehr Länge immer besser (3m aufwärts). Direkt am Wasser ohne große Steinpackung, kann die Rute auch nur 1,80m lang sein, wenn's zum werfen reicht. Mit so kurzen Dingern habe ich früher Aale in der Nordsee vom Uferdamm gefangen, das war kein Problem.


----------

